# Kanye West Announces His Bid For President On Twitter



## Zef (Jul 5, 2020)

This year man.....I just love it.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 5, 2020)

Twitter posts is not news

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zef (Jul 5, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Twitter posts is not news


Trumps tweets makes it on the news literally everyday.


Besides media is reporting on this so yes it is.







> (*Reuters*) - American rapper Kanye West, a vocal supporter of U.S. President Donald Trump, announced on Saturday that he would run for president in 2020 in an apparent challenge to Trump and his presumptive Democratic rival, former Vice President Joe Biden.
> 
> "We must now realize the promise of America by trusting God, unifying our vision and building our future. I am running for president of the United States," West wrote in a Twitter post, adding an American flag emoji and the hashtag "[HASHTAG]#2020VISION[/HASHTAG]".







> The possibility of a future with President Kanye West and first lady Kim Kardashian inched closer to reality on Saturday as the rapper tweeted he is running for president, apparently this year.
> 
> In an Independence Day tweet, the 43-year-old musician and fashion designer said he is running for president and used the hashtag "2020 vision," appearing to indicate he plans to toss his hat in the ring for this fall's election.
> 
> "We must now realize the promise of America by trusting God, unifying our vision and building our future. I am running for president of the United States!" West wrote.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 5, 2020)

The difference being that Drumpf is, in title only, the US President


And forum rules state that Twitter posts is not news. There's also that.


----------



## Kingslayer (Jul 5, 2020)

Lets make rapping great Again.

With this kanye isclearly diassociating with trump after george floyd incident. 

Kanye  is just wise by announcing as president , he knows no one will vote him and staying neutral is best in politics.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jul 5, 2020)

Pr stunt.


----------



## hammer (Jul 5, 2020)

to ten anime betrayals


----------



## Pliskin (Jul 5, 2020)

Silly PR stunt by a very silly male it girl.


----------



## kluang (Jul 5, 2020)

Soooo is he trying to split Biden vote?

Because Trump's supporters are Jonestown level zealot cultists and they won't budge.

So splitting Biden demographic so Trump has a chance?


----------



## Muah (Jul 5, 2020)

Voting for him.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Jul 5, 2020)

Ugh not this again. We all know what happened when the last wacky celebrity used the presidential race as a pr stunt. I wonder if this will bite Biden in the butt. He kinda needs the black community and Kanye might steal some votes from that group.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 5, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Ugh not this again. We all know what happened when the last wacky celebrity used the presidential race as a pr stunt. I wonder if this will bite Biden in the butt. He kinda needs the black community and Kanye might steal some votes from that group.


He may get some but I don’t see everyone voting for him just because. He may get some of the younger people but I doubt he will get older people.


----------



## kluang (Jul 5, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> He may get some but I don’t see everyone voting for him just because. He may get some of the younger people but I doubt he will get older people.



Have you seen American during the pandemic? He will cause a problem for Biden


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 5, 2020)

kluang said:


> Have you seen American during the pandemic? He will cause a problem for Biden


Possibly. But there are likely people like me whose stomach flips at the thought of another Trump (not trump).


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jul 5, 2020)

Kek,
Yeah he is splitting the Biden Vote.


Can he really swing the election?


----------



## stream (Jul 5, 2020)

Note that in case of a three-way split, the one with the highest number of votes in the electoral college is not elected. Instead, the president is elected by the house, with one vote per state. The vice-president is elected by the senate.

In theory, it's not possible for Kanye to steal votes from Biden and have Trump elected instead. Because Trump can only be elected if he has a majority of votes anyway.

However, Trump's chances in a house election are pretty good, because each state has a single vote in that particular election. Probably, the representatives of each state would vote among themselves to decide how the state votes. And it so happens that Republicans have a majority of representatives in a majority of states, despite having a minority of the house, because they have a majority of representatives (sometimes the _only_ representative) of unpopulated states like Alaska, Montana and Wyoming, while Democrats have majorities in more populated states like California and New York.

If Trump gets elected this way by a house with a Democrat majority, the screaming and the fireworks are going to be _spectacular_.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Jul 5, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Possibly. But there are likely people like me whose stomach flips at the thought of another Trump (not trump).



But are there _enough_ people like you? if you combine the vote splitting with the electoral college being ''quirky'' and the voter suppression that will inevitably get employed by Trump then Kanye might not even need too many votes to split the Biden vote enough for a Trump victory. The only way I can see this working out if there's practically no one voting for the meme candidate and after 2016 we can never be sure of that.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jul 5, 2020)

Yall here underestimating the "[HASHTAG]#goat[/HASHTAG]" ?


----------



## dergeist (Jul 5, 2020)

Is he vying for the left or the right. If it's for the Democrats, then the racists (some people voting purely on race grounds) and commies will split Biden's share of the votes


----------



## Parallax (Jul 5, 2020)

2nd half of 2020

LETS FUCKING GO


----------



## Parallax (Jul 5, 2020)

also the only reason we can accept the premise the Kanye is fucking up Biden's vote would be that you're basically saying black people don't vote for Trump and you're opening a can of worms you aren't intellectually equip to actually to handle


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jul 5, 2020)

dergeist said:


> Is he vying for the left or the right. If it's for the Democrats, then the racists and commies will split Biden's share of the votes



Its tricky,
He is a maga man but will auto get some Biden votes for sure
.


----------



## Pliskin (Jul 5, 2020)

This might rob Trump of his [HASHTAG]#Blaxit[/HASHTAG] supporters, so that might be good.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jul 5, 2020)

Parallax said:


> also the only reason we can accept the premise the Kanye is fucking up Biden's vote would be that you're basically saying black people don't vote for Trump and you're opening a can of worms you aren't intellectually equip to actually to handle



I'll tag the most intellectual person I know @Prokopton


----------



## Pliskin (Jul 5, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> I'll tag the most intellectual person I know @Prokopton



He banned afaik for saying something not so intellectual.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Parallax (Jul 5, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> I'll tag the most intellectual person I know @Prokopton



didn't know you needed a champion for trial by combat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jul 5, 2020)

Parallax said:


> didn't know you needed a champion for trial by combat



Just keeping it real.
He will return.


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 5, 2020)

If people are dumb enough to vote for him


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 5, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> But are there _enough_ people like you? if you combine the vote splitting with the electoral college being ''quirky'' and the voter suppression that will inevitably get employed by Trump then Kanye might not even need too many votes to split the Biden vote enough for a Trump victory. The only way I can see this working out if there's practically no one voting for the meme candidate and after 2016 we can never be sure of that.


Who knows if most are like me but I can see this being a double edged sword. Considering that Kanye is a trump supporter I think most democrats will give him the side eye and pay him little mind but I can’t say that with certainty. Now a lot is riding on Biden’s VP. I don’t think many will take the chance on Kanye because they don’t want trump back in office. It is obvious what’s going on though and I think people will start to realize it once the initial excitement dies down.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jul 5, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Who knows if most are like me but I can see this being a double edged sword. Considering that Kanye is a trump supporter I think most democrats will give him the side eye and pay him little mind but I can’t say that with certainty. Now a lot is riding on Biden’s VP. I don’t think many will take the chance on Kanye because they don’t want trump back in office. It is obvious what’s going on though and I think people will start to realize it once the initial excitement dies down.



That's not how it works,
Trump or Biden supporters.
Who do you think will choose Kanye?
Also Lots of people are uninterested or uninformed.
They will see Kanye and choose him.
Even if it's just a few thousand...
Or maybe he gets would be Democrats.
Who knows,
Its disruptive tho.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 5, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> That's not how it works,
> Trump or Biden supporters.
> Who do you think will choose Kanye?
> Also Lots of people are uninterested or uninformed.
> ...


Why does it have to be one or the other? If the main goal is to shave off black voters wouldn’t it be accomplished on both sides? We will be able to better guess his chances when we see his platform. The question is will the votes he scrapes off be enough?


----------



## Pliskin (Jul 5, 2020)

I can definitely see people who voted Trump to throw a wrench into the system voting Kanye.


----------



## dergeist (Jul 5, 2020)

Pliskin said:


> He banned afaik for saying something not so intellectual.



Did he make somebody salty again


----------



## Pliskin (Jul 5, 2020)

dergeist said:


> Did he make somebody salty again



I really don't gossip, so ask him when/if he is back or the mods.


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Jul 5, 2020)

I support him.


----------



## GRIMMM (Jul 5, 2020)

This guy needs to see a psychologist and get proper professional help. He's been on a downward spiral ever since his mum died during the surgery he paid for.


----------



## dergeist (Jul 5, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> Its tricky,
> He is a maga man but will auto get some Biden votes for sure
> .



If he's a MAGA guy, then this will be messy.



GRIMMM said:


> This guy needs to see a psychologist and get proper professional help. He's been on a downward spiral ever since his mum died during the surgery he paid for.



So you think he's doing it for therapy or to distract himself from facing reality


----------



## Pliskin (Jul 5, 2020)

GRIMMM said:


> This guy needs to see a psychologist and get proper professional help. He's been on a downward spiral ever since his mum died during the surgery he paid for.



I wasn't prepared to feel sad for Kanye, ever, but that post made me sad.


----------



## Pliskin (Jul 5, 2020)

That said, if he picks Candace Owens as running mate I can actually see this picking up steam.

Not winning steam, but political grifter cash for life steam.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 5, 2020)

Ih he has nearly the same plans as Trump I see it hurting Trump more than Biden.


----------



## Pliskin (Jul 5, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Ih he has nearly the same plans as Trump I see it hurting Trump more than Biden.



I think it depends.

If Elon upgrades his endorsement to running mate status he might pull liberals.

If he runs on his current status as red hat wearing Entertainer without a filter who sells himself as a universal genius ..... yeah that checks all Trump appeal boxes.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jul 5, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Ih he has nearly the same plans as Trump I see it hurting Trump more than Biden.



I tought yall said Trump supporters are Kkk Nazis lol....
Anyways,
It's probably just a meme like what Steven Colbert did.


----------



## dergeist (Jul 5, 2020)

Pliskin said:


> That said, if he picks Candace Owens as running mate I can actually see this picking up steam.
> 
> Not winning steam, but political grifter cash for life steam.



She's too smart for that, imo. 

Anybody on any side (especially the left) who has a following does it for three purposes. Depending on their goal they stay where they are or move up the scale. The first to get a point of view out there, the second to get richer and the third to set themselves up for the next step up (go for the chair). She's between stage 1 and stage 2, imo. Stage 3 of the cycle is still a way off.

Elon is the darling of the global warming crowd, so you could be right.


----------



## Pliskin (Jul 5, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> I tought all Trump supporters are Kkk Nazis lol....
> Anyways,
> It's probably just a meme like what Steven Colbert did.



People also started out calling Trump 2016 a meme. Who knows what happens, where I stand Ideocracy is a full on peak into the possible future.


----------



## Azula (Jul 5, 2020)

Kanye is at a point where it doesn't matter to him who the president is and how terrible he is at handling things. He can ride it out and can afford to meme about elections.

The same isn't true for the average joe.

I think the average joe has had enough of celebrities for a while.


----------



## Son of Goku (Jul 5, 2020)

Saw this poll and thought it was meant as a joke. Guess not.


----------



## hammer (Jul 5, 2020)

Parallax said:


> also the only reason we can accept the premise the Kanye is fucking up Biden's vote would be that you're basically saying black people don't vote for Trump and you're opening a can of worms you aren't intellectually equip to actually to handle


aka Joe Biden


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Pliskin (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Skaddix (Jul 5, 2020)

I hope he gets on the debate stage...PEAK TV.


----------



## GRIMMM (Jul 5, 2020)

dergeist said:


> If he's a MAGA guy, then this will be messy.
> 
> So you think he's doing it for therapy or to distract himself from facing reality


I believe that his mother's death put him into a downwards depression spiral which he never recovered from properly. His mental health appears to have significantly dropped after the incident and he has been lashing out and doing things to distract from it ever since.


Pliskin said:


> I wasn't prepared to feel sad for Kanye, ever, but that post made me sad.


He loved his mum very dearly, and they were very close. He raps a lot about her in his earlier work (unsure about his newer stuff cause I've not listened to much of it).


----------



## dergeist (Jul 5, 2020)

Can there be a three way race in the US or is it 2 way?


----------



## hammer (Jul 5, 2020)

dergeist said:


> Can there be a three way race in the US or is it 2 way?


technically yes, but you never see people like Jill Stien debating with the rest of them


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jul 5, 2020)

dergeist said:


> Can there be a three way race in the US or is it 2 way?



Yeah,
Kanye gonna run as third party.
Usually these third party people just steal votes from the top 2.
Last time 8 million people voted for third party.
.
Would be Clinton voters voted for Stein.


----------



## Toph (Jul 5, 2020)

New year, same Kanye

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Playa4321 (Jul 5, 2020)

Good tactic of Trump, knowing he would get in trouble because of the covid disaster and losing supporter to Biden, he let Kanye jump into the game who gonna take more Joe Bidden voters then Trump voters(be honest I don´t think many Trump voters would help Kanye neither sooo). Bad for US but good for Trump, taking the advantedge of Kanye who gonna take many supporter of Biden so he can win the election. Let see if  the Bidden supporter don´t fall into this trapp, but seeing the reactions on twitter it seems like they already support Kanye. Even 1-3% of Biden could change the election and the winner could be Trump again.


----------



## Zef (Jul 5, 2020)

Apparently its not too late for Ye to register assuming he's serious about this.





Kanye could easily get that many signatures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kluang (Jul 5, 2020)

Another ego maniac with a silicone wife.

Never changed America.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Jul 5, 2020)

I never had much hope for a Trump defeat since 2016 shows where that would get us, and if Kanye turns this into a worst case scenario then that could end up being how Trump does it.


----------



## Son of Goku (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Pliskin (Jul 5, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> I never had much hope for a Trump defeat since 2016 shows where that would get us, and if Kanye turns this into a worst case scenario then that could end up being how Trump does it.



Honestly, Kanye or not, people are way too early to call Trump defeated anyway.

Its 2016 all over again.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jul 5, 2020)

dergeist said:


> Can there be a three way race in the US or is it 2 way?



The US uses First-Past-the-Post voting, just like the UK, and therefore it's usually considered pointless to run a third bid. West becoming president is as likely as Farage becoming PM.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jul 5, 2020)

The way a "third ideology" (far right or far left) can win in an FPTP system is by hijacking one of the two existing parties, as Trump did and Bernie tried to do.


----------



## Muah (Jul 5, 2020)

I thinknpeople are forgetting that Kanye probably has hundreds of millions of fans world wide and is a powerful man. If Elon musk who is a powerful man backs him I wonder why. I've heard all the crazy stuff Kanye has said and looking back on his interviews they were mostly taken out of context. 

Though he is just a rapper and hasn't shown an ability to lead or make policy outside of rap. I don't like Biden or trump but Kanye just hasn't shown the maturity or intelligence to be magninomous enough to sway people to his side. 

Even though knowing his lineage he is probably really intelligent and professional somewhere in his life but for me personally I like my leaders to be reserved.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 5, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> The US uses First-Past-the-Post voting, just like the UK, and therefore it's usually considered pointless to run a third bid. West becoming president is as likely as Farage becoming PM.


So my opinion piece couldn't stay on the front page but a fucking twitter post can?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 5, 2020)

Muah said:


> Though he is just a rapper and hasn't shown an ability to lead or make policy outside of rap


He's not just a rapper.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jul 5, 2020)

Pliskin said:


> I think it depends.
> 
> If Elon upgrades his endorsement to running mate status he might pull liberals.
> 
> If he runs on his current status as red hat wearing Entertainer without a filter who sells himself as a universal genius ..... yeah that checks all Trump appeal boxes.



I don't think Musk is eligible to run for president or vice president, since he isn't a natural-born US citizen. He's originally a white South African.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 5, 2020)

I did not see Kanye being 2020 Black Ross Perot coming.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jul 5, 2020)

Imagine first lady Kim Kardashian, btw.


----------



## Muah (Jul 5, 2020)

Hand Banana said:


> He's not just a rapper.


Thats what he is just like trump is just a tx personality and Obama is just a lawyer. When you dedicate your life to one craft that's basically how your defined. Sure you can be more but Kanyes not a doctor or a dancer. Hes a rapper.. and a fashion mogul


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Jul 5, 2020)

So considering Trump and Kanye are buddies would it be possible for Kanye to run solely to help his buddy out a bit?


----------



## hammer (Jul 5, 2020)

wouldn't he be taking votes from trump instead of Biden?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 5, 2020)

Muah said:


> Thats what he is just like trump is just a tx personality and Obama is just a lawyer. When you dedicate your life to one craft that's basically how your defined. Sure you can be more but Kanyes not a doctor or a dancer. Hes a rapper.. and a fashion mogul


And an Engineer, and so forth.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jul 5, 2020)

And when Biden wins he will just on up on the stage to say that somebody else’s campaign videos were better.


----------



## Amol (Jul 5, 2020)

And as campaign strategy he would release a new sex tape of Kim Kardashian this time with himself of course.


----------



## Mael (Jul 5, 2020)

Alwaysmind said:


> And when Biden wins he will just on up on the stage to say that somebody else’s campaign videos were better.


“When” Biden wins.

Still should have that as an “if” just to be safe.  I’m already seeing the overconfidence they had with HRC.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jul 5, 2020)

Mael said:


> “When” Biden wins.
> 
> Still should have that as an “if” just to be safe.  I’m already seeing the overconfidence they had with HRC.



I could have said “if” but the joke wouldn’t have been as good.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 5, 2020)

Yeezy 2020


La, la, la, la (hey!)
Wait till I get my money right
La, la, la, la (yeah!)
Then you can't tell me nothing, right?
Excuse me, is you saying something?
Uh, uh, you can't tell me nothing (ha, ha!)
You can't tell me nothing
Uh, uh, you can't tell me nothing


----------



## Mael (Jul 5, 2020)

Alwaysmind said:


> I could have said “if” but the joke wouldn’t have been as good.


True.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 5, 2020)

Need Dwayne Johnson to announce his candidacy with Oprah as his running mate.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 5, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> I tought yall said Trump supporters are Kkk Nazis lol....
> Anyways,
> It's probably just a meme like what Steven Colbert did.


Please don’t generalize me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Muah (Jul 5, 2020)

Nobody's asking the question could Kanye be a good president.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 5, 2020)

This election year man. 

Should be interesting to witness whether or not the tides change for the next few months.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 5, 2020)

I don’t think he would be a good president.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jul 5, 2020)

Muah said:


> Nobody's asking the question could Kanye be a good president.



I wouldn't trust anyone who hasn't previously been a governor, senator, or cabinet member to be president. The learning curve would be ultra-steep if you've never been around federal and/or international politics before.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jul 5, 2020)

You can see what the various presidents have been doing prior to election.

If we go back 100 years:

29. Harding (Senator)
30. Coolidge (Vice President)

31. Hoover (Cabinet Secretary)
32. Roosevelt (Governor)
33. Truman (Vice President)
34. Eisenhower (Military Officer)
35. Kennedy (Senator)

36. Johnson (Vice President)
37. Nixon (Vice President)
38. Ford (Vice President)
39. Carter (Governor)
40. Reagan (Governor)

41. Bush Sr. (Vice President)
42. Clinton (Governor)
43. Bush Jr. (Governor)
44. Obama (Senator)
45. Trump (Businessman)


----------



## Velocity (Jul 5, 2020)

2020 sure is the year that just keeps on giving, isn't it?


----------



## Gunners (Jul 5, 2020)

Muah said:


> Nobody's asking the question could Kanye be a good president.



The answer is no.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 5, 2020)

remember people thought trump running for president was a joke at first as well


----------



## Muah (Jul 5, 2020)

Gunners said:


> The answer is no.


Why not.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 5, 2020)

Muah said:


> Why not.



I feel as though this isn't a question you should be asking for two reasons:

1) Finding the answer requires a basic level of thought. You simply have to look at what is expected of a president (leadership, sound judgement, stability, the ability to effectively communicate). You someone wins, not because of his ability but because he was able to win a popularity contest (poor response to crisis and a divided nation). You then have to look at the things Kanye has said and done over the years (interrupting Taylor Swift at the awards, saying slavery was a choice, support of Candace Owens, meltdown over Jay-Z not returning his calls) to reach the conclusion that he is not qualified.

2) An explanation was provided to you:



mr_shadow said:


> I wouldn't trust anyone who hasn't previously been a governor, senator, or cabinet member to be president. The learning curve would be ultra-steep if you've never been around federal and/or international politics before.



It makes me think that you are asking questions in bad faith or that you have a hard time understanding things that are simple.


----------



## Muah (Jul 5, 2020)

Gunners said:


> I feel as though this isn't a question you should be asking for two reasons:
> 
> 1) Finding the answer requires a basic level of thought. You simply have to look at what is expected of a president (leadership, sound judgement, stability, the ability to effectively communicate). You someone wins, not because of his ability but because he was able to win a popularity contest (poor response to crisis and a divided nation). You then have to look at the things Kanye has said and done over the years (interrupting Taylor Swift at the awards, saying slavery was a choice, support of Candace Owens, meltdown over Jay-Z not returning his calls) to reach the conclusion that he is not qualified.
> 
> ...



Ok so you have nothing to say.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Solar (Jul 5, 2020)

Twitter posts are primary sources. You don't always need to a secondary source to when the primary source is as basic to see as this. 

Anyway, I don't see his chances as being too good, and I don't think that he will steal away any amount of relevant votes.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 5, 2020)

People would vote for him just like they voted for harambe last time


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 5, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> People would vote for him just like they voted for harambe last time


We could have had real progress with Harambe


----------



## Gunners (Jul 5, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> People would vote for him just like they voted for harambe last time


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jul 5, 2020)

Wonder if this will pull any Trump supporters


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 5, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> Wonder if this will pull any Trump supporters



It actually could surprisingly which is why I don’t think Trump put him up to it or anything. I could see Kanye potentially hurting Trump more than Biden if he goes through with it. He would pretty much siphon up the 12-14% of the black male vote that Trump won in 2016. And I could see him making inroads with young Christian white evangelists. They loved his latest album and the GOP’s grasp on them is starting to slip.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 5, 2020)

hammer said:


> wouldn't he be taking votes from trump instead of Biden?



I think outside the PR stunt the plan would be basically split the african american vote enough to lower Biden's vote share to lower the numbers Trump needs to win a state.


----------



## Justiciar (Jul 5, 2020)

You technically don't have to run for president to be elected, you just need the most (electoral) votes.


----------



## hcheng02 (Jul 5, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> I think outside the PR stunt the plan would be basically split the african american vote enough to lower Biden's vote share to lower the numbers Trump needs to win a state.



Pretty much. Although there's some hope that the pandemic has made the public leery enough of celebrity presidential runs to blunt that effect. Biden still comes out worse from this nonsense assuming Kanye doesn't quit before the election.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 5, 2020)

Right on time. 


Kayne west said he was going to.


----------



## stream (Jul 5, 2020)

Muah said:


> Ok so you have nothing to say.


Ok so you can't read. You got answers to your question, twice; and here it is a third time: Kanye doesn't have enough experience.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Jul 5, 2020)

American presidential elections looks more and more like a reality tv or a comedy club....  and to think these elections are supposed to elect the most powerful man on the planet at the moment.


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 5, 2020)

I'm sure he'd get a lot of votes, dozen of millions of women literally worship his wife and her family.


----------



## HolyHands (Jul 5, 2020)

Kanye has been courting Trump supporters pretty hard over the years, so he might pull some from both candidates. I can see a few white evangelicals go to him because they're disillusioned with Trump. 

Still, I feel like Kanye won't be as big a splash as some people think. Trump's already in trouble, and Kanye is not only a shameless Trump fanboy, but is also less experienced. I think the public at large has soured a bit on egotistical celebrities occupying the highest office of the land. In the midst of an economic depression, a worldwide pandemic, and one of the biggest protest movements since the Civil Rights era, now's not really the time for "le funny troll candidates XD".


----------



## Black Superman (Jul 5, 2020)

Muah said:


> Why not.


Is it cuz his skin darker than liquorish, Too niggerish huh?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 5, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> I think outside the PR stunt the plan would be basically split the african american vote enough to lower Biden's vote share to lower the numbers Trump needs to win a state.


That’s what it looks like. He was all about Trump like a bit ago. I don’t doubt that this is intentional


----------



## Stelios (Jul 5, 2020)

I wish to my American friends 
To get the president they deserve 


Kappa


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 5, 2020)

Muah said:


> Why not.


Only a good lier needs to apply in this day and age.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 5, 2020)

Looking back at it Kanye was a prod trum supporter I doubt people will forget.


----------



## Muah (Jul 5, 2020)

Black Superman said:


> Is it cuz his skin darker than liquorish, Too niggerish huh?



They said I was the abomination of Obama Nation well that bad way to start the conversation.  

Well I was introduced to kanye through college dropout and his mother being a famous teacher from Chicago. He might want to address the education and work system in america. I can clearly say I dont think he's proven himself ready for a role like that but one thing I've learned is to never underestimate Kanye. People said he could rap and now he's the goat imo. They said he would never be a fashion leader now his shoes are a high price collectible.  People said he was broke and he became a billionaire right after they stopped laughing for a second. He's definitely a very powerful man and even if he never gets a chance to run I doubt he'll ever stop trying to climb the peak to a position of that magnitude.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 5, 2020)

Muah said:


> Why not.



he doesn't have any kind of policies or stances outlined at all with 4 months before the election.  Even Trump had built something over the years before jumping into the presidential election.  Assuming Kanye would get elected, we have to assume that in less than a years time he'll be able to assemble even a competent cabinet?  He's not even affiliated with any political party at the moment


----------



## Parallax (Jul 5, 2020)

also he's shown to be mentally erratic


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 5, 2020)

I do think if he is serious about running, a few MAGA hat images in commercials will hurt his chances of vote splitting in certain swing states.  Either from Democrats proper or the Lincoln Project pointing it out.


----------



## Muah (Jul 5, 2020)

Parallax said:


> also he's shown to be mentally erratic


Has he really though.



Parallax said:


> he doesn't have any kind of policies or stances outlined at all with 4 months before the election.  Even Trump had built something over the years before jumping into the presidential election.  Assuming Kanye would get elected, we have to assume that in less than a years time he'll be able to assemble even a competent cabinet?  He's not even affiliated with any political party at the moment



How would you know what he has prepared. Elon is a dreamer but he's not dumb or even Naive. Or was it just a joke endorsement.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 5, 2020)

Muah said:


> Has he really though.
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know what he has prepared. Elon is a dreamer but he's not dumb or even Naive. Or was it just a joke endorsement.



If he was seriously prepared about this he would have announced this months earlier for a myriad of reasons, if you had well defined plans and platforms you don't just sit on them and announce your candidacy for one of the largest elections in the world


----------



## Parallax (Jul 5, 2020)

Muah said:


> Has he really though.
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know what he has prepared. Elon is a dreamer but he's not dumb or even Naive. Or was it just a joke endorsement.



also i guess what has he done to give you the benefit of the doubt that he's prepared and that we shouldn't be questioning this?


----------



## Son of Goku (Jul 5, 2020)

LoL


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 5, 2020)

Muah said:


> Has he really though.


Yes. He takes medication.


----------



## MShadows (Jul 5, 2020)

He might just win it too! Wouldn’t be surprised at all


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 5, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yes. He takes medication.





Parallax said:


> also he's shown to be mentally erratic


People that take medication aren't fit for serious roles in important positions?


----------



## hammer (Jul 5, 2020)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> People that take medication aren't fit for serious roles in important positions?


not if the special role is holding the nuke codes


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 5, 2020)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> People that take medication aren't fit for serious roles in important positions?


What do you think?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 5, 2020)

hammer said:


> not if the special role is holding the nuke codes


Oh really? Do you even know how that works?


----------



## hammer (Jul 5, 2020)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Oh really? Do you even know how that works?


yes.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 5, 2020)

hammer said:


> yes.


Then you know why what you just said is horseshit.


----------



## hammer (Jul 5, 2020)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Then you know why what you just said is horseshit.


nope it's not horse shit and the bigger issue is not he has mental health issues, it's his refusal to take his medication which causes him to go manic.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 5, 2020)

Yeah Kanye has said he sometimes stop taking meds because it hurts his creativity.


----------



## hammer (Jul 5, 2020)

trying to talk to someone having an episode is the one o most heartbreaking thing I have to deal with. He can't be manic when talking to Xi or Putin.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 5, 2020)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> People that take medication aren't fit for serious roles in important positions?



depending on why he has to take medication and how serious it is, yes absolutely not.  You wouldn't hire someone with parkinsons to be a pilot would you?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 5, 2020)

Unlosing Ranger finna hire a blind man to be his driver


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 5, 2020)

hammer said:


> nope it's not horse shit


I guess he just pushes buttons and the missiles come out.



~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah Kanye has said he sometimes stop taking meds because it hurts his creativity.





hammer said:


> trying to talk to someone having an episode is the one o most heartbreaking thing I have to deal with. He can't be manic when talking to Xi or Putin.


 I recall issues being brought up regarding people having to use medications not being fit for duty before and people here seemed fine with them going in. Could we have agreed all along secretly?


----------



## hammer (Jul 5, 2020)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I guess he just pushes buttons and the missiles come out.
> 
> 
> 
> I recall issues being brought up regarding people having to use medications not being fit for duty before and people here seemed fine with them going in. Could we have agreed all along secretly?


Don't misrepresent me, I never implied that.

first of he doesn't take his medication which is the issue, second of all if we complain someone is too old, why can't we complain someone doesn't take their meds.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 5, 2020)

Musicians were a mistake.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 5, 2020)

hammer said:


> first of he doesn't take his medication which is the issue, second of all if we complain someone is too old, why can't we complain someone doesn't take their meds.


For the same reason I can't complain someone can't always take their meds and their role should be more limited as a result.  


Parallax said:


> Unlosing Ranger finna hire a blind man to be his driver


Hey now don't be abelist. Blind people can drive just fine.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 5, 2020)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I recall issues being brought up regarding people having to use medications not being fit for duty before and people here seemed fine with them going in. Could we have agreed all along secretly?


Are we talking about hormone medication, bro?


----------



## hammer (Jul 5, 2020)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> For the same reason I can't complain someone can't always take their meds and their role should be more limited as a result.


I absolutely can complain about them not taking their meds if it effects the world economy.


edit: wait are we talking about transsexuals now?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 5, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Are we talking about hormone medication, bro?


"What do you think?"


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 5, 2020)

I saw where UR was going right away 

Both of you just walked right into it.


----------



## hammer (Jul 5, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> I saw where UR was going right away
> 
> Both of you just walked right into it.


I didn't walk into shit, it's a false equivalency


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 5, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> I saw where UR was going right away
> 
> Both of you just walked right into it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 5, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> I saw where UR was going right away
> 
> Both of you just walked right into it.


Walked into what? Comparing people who want to change their identity to kanye yelling on stage about someone wanting to assassinate him?


----------



## Yonatan (Jul 5, 2020)

First Trump, now Kanye. Geminis are something else.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 5, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Walked into what? Comparing people who want to change their identity to kanye yelling on stage about someone wanting to assassinate him?



I don't want to make this a trans thread I'm just saying


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 5, 2020)

There isn't a way Kanye could ever be president in 2020 obviously.
Imagine if Kanye actually ran and became a real contender though. 
Hit pieces and mudslinging on someone considered too mentally disabled to run by users here.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 5, 2020)

Yeezy proving why he's the GOAT once more.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 5, 2020)

Anyone who make this an album cover should nevet be President:


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 5, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Anyone who make this an album cover should nevet be President:


Bi-polar pride.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 5, 2020)

I was rooting for his jesus album because I like some gospel music but then I listened to it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 5, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> I was rooting for his jesus album because I like some gospel music but then I listened to it.


Closed on sunday...you're my chik-fil-a.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 5, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Closed on sunday...you're my chik-fil-a.



this was such a fucking bad line i was so mad when i heard it


----------



## Parallax (Jul 5, 2020)

no.1 with a lemonade

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 5, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Closed on sunday...you're my chik-fil-a.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 5, 2020)

Last year he said dre was helping him with jesus is king II but you never know with kanye. He's like trump in that way, just says stuff to make noise sometimes.

edit: never mind, it's a done deal and they've finished up recording. Huh.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 6, 2020)

inb4 Kanye acts as a spoiler for Biden somehow


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 6, 2020)

Kanye just can't stop saying dumb shit.
I don't understand his cult leader-like hold he has over his fans.  Wear these ugly ass plain t-shirts for $300 (very People's Temple and Heaven's Gate). Elect me to office (LaRouche movement).  Come see my sprawling "ranch" in the middle of nowhere Idaho (every cult).
I'm watching you, Kanye


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Jul 6, 2020)

Well, Elon is voting for him so I guess he's got my vote. Can't go against daddy Musk.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jul 6, 2020)

His Wikipedia page says that he's a "Christian", but it doesn't say which denomination. His kids with Kim are however baptised as Armenian Orthodox, the denomination of the Kardashian family.

In Kanye Armenian Orthodox too? 'cuz that would be kind of badass, since it's one of the more exotic ancient denominations. The Kingdom of Armenia coveted to Christianity independently of the Roman Empire, and therfore doesn't necessarily follow the Roman Catholic theological tradition.


----------



## Mael (Jul 6, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> His Wikipedia page says that he's a "Christian", but it doesn't say which denomination. His kids with Kim are however baptised as Armenian Orthodox, the denomination of the Kardashian family.
> 
> In Kanye Armenian Orthodox too? 'cuz that would be kind of badass, since it's one of the more exotic ancient denominations. The Kingdom of Armenia coveted to Christianity independently of the Roman Empire, and therfore doesn't necessarily follow the Roman Catholic theological tradition.


I'm sure the Kardashians are really practicing.

I can't figure out who is more worthless to society...the Kardashians or the Hiltons.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 6, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> His Wikipedia page says that he's a "Christian", but it doesn't say which denomination. His kids with Kim are however baptised as Armenian Orthodox, the denomination of the Kardashian family.
> 
> In Kanye Armenian Orthodox too? 'cuz that would be kind of badass, since it's one of the more exotic ancient denominations. The Kingdom of Armenia coveted to Christianity independently of the Roman Empire, and therfore doesn't necessarily follow the Roman Catholic theological tradition.



He's not even a christian afaik. His album was suspicious and he had a lot of blasphemy in there about how he's basically jesus.


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Jul 6, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> He's not even a christian afaik. His album was suspicious and he had a lot of blasphemy in there about how he's basically jesus.


If he is, you'll be going to hell for this comment.


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 6, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> He's not even a christian afaik. His album was suspicious and he had a lot of blasphemy in there about how he's basically jesus.


I mean...


He calls him Ye, Yeezy, has "Yeezus" in his tour names.  He's not Jesus, he's the new Jesus: Yeezus!
The iconography in his music videos is also hard to deny him equating himself to at least a heavenly prophet.  Pretty blasphemous if you ask me.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 6, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Anyone who make this an album cover should nevet be President:





Yea I think that is one of those disabilities that you don't really want a world leader having. Though I guess at least he's open about being nuts unlike most


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 6, 2020)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea I think that is one of those disabilities that you don't really want a world leader having. Though I guess at least he's open about being nuts unlike most


But is he getting treatment?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 6, 2020)

You guys would trust a  bipolar person to make the most important decisions in the world...that's crazy to me 

When Kanye say something crazy I just look at him as an eccentric uncle..but if he ever actually gains power...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 6, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> He's not even a christian afaik. His album was suspicious and he had a lot of blasphemy in there about how he's basically jesus.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 6, 2020)

I think the reason people let kanye be kanye is he still doesn't seem like a bad guy.

Like if I knew a girl who somehow ended up hanging out with kanye west for a weekend I wouldn't be worried she'd get peed on or drugged or something. Not even in his younger days.

I'd rather she spend a weekend with kanye west than tom cruise. Kanye's almost too self centered to be dangerous to anyone but himself. Even if he started a cult like suba said, I wouldn't worry about his members being molested or orgies or sexual assault. I'd be worried, but not about that.


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 6, 2020)

People think he knows what he's talking about because of how he speaks, but it's literal gibberish. I get what he's saying about racists not believing that a black person can think highly of themself, but then he says slavery was a choice and hangs out with Trump, then apologizes for saying slavery was a choice and calls himself Yeezus, and has exclusive "Sunday Services" like he's an ordained minister.
I have a lot of qualms with him, not least of which is him trying to set up a cult 


reiatsuflow said:


> I think the reason people let kanye be kanye is he still doesn't seem like a bad guy.
> 
> Like if I knew a girl who somehow ended up hanging out with kanye west for a weekend I wouldn't be worried she'd get peed on or drugged or something. Not even in his younger days.
> 
> I'd rather she spend a weekend with kanye west than tom cruise. Kanye's almost too self centered to be dangerous to anyone but himself. Even if he started a cult like suba said, I wouldn't worry about his members being molested or orgies or sexual assault. I'd be worried, but not about that.


You're not very well versed in cult psychology then.  They don't start out as "I'm going to be sleeping with y'alls wives" or "I will be marrying all the underage girls".  It's a gradual escalation.  People accept the little things Kanye gives them and now he can call himself a god and no one bats an eye.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 6, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> People think he knows what he's talking about because of how he speaks, but it's literal gibberish. I get what he's saying about racists not believing that a black person can think highly of themself, but then he says slavery was a choice and hangs out with Trump, then apologizes for saying slavery was a choice and calls himself Yeezus, and has exclusive "Sunday Services" like he's an ordained minister.
> I have a lot of qualms with him, not least of which is him trying to set up a cult


Someone told me he's a Gemini and they're known for being very 2-faced.



reiatsuflow said:


> I think the reason people let kanye be kanye is he still doesn't seem like a bad guy.



Taylor Swift would disagree


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 6, 2020)

Let's not bring trump into this he's a nice guy too.

I'd got a great radar for people.


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 6, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Someone told me he's a Gemini and they're known for being very *2-faced*.
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor Swift would disagree


You mean unmedicated bipolars? 
People who use horoscopes to excuse bad behaviors are the worst.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 6, 2020)

This is a genius move by someone in Trump's administration to siphon Biden voters and you can't convince me otherwise.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 6, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Taylor Swift would disagree



Fuck Taylor Swift. Who agrees to something on phone, forgetting she is dealing with a Kardashian, before playing the wounded victim in public.

Lowkey made me sick.


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 6, 2020)

Gunners said:


> Fuck Taylor Swift. Who agrees to something on phone, forgetting she is dealing with a Kardashian, before playing the wounded victim in public.
> 
> Lowkey made me sick.


You didn't see the semi-recent update that Kim's video was edited and T Swift was in the right the whole time, did you?


----------



## Gunners (Jul 6, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> You didn't see the semi-recent update that Kim's video was edited and T Swift was in the right the whole time, did you?



A Taylor Swift stan?


----------



## Muah (Jul 6, 2020)

Parallax said:


> also i guess what has he done to give you the benefit of the doubt that he's prepared and that we shouldn't be questioning this?


I mean you would assume anybody running for president  would have their cabinet and everything else ready already right.


Mael said:


> I'm sure the Kardashians are really practicing.
> 
> I can't figure out who is more worthless to society...the Kardashians or the Hiltons.



Its funny how you on naruto forums is calling billionaires worthless.


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Parallax (Jul 6, 2020)

Muah said:


> I mean you would assume anybody running for president  would have their cabinet and everything else ready already right.
> 
> 
> Its funny how you on naruto forums is calling billionaires worthless.



yes

most already have a good idea with nominees that would have been put out there


----------



## Parallax (Jul 6, 2020)

Muah said:


> I mean you would assume anybody running for president  would have their cabinet and everything else ready already right.
> 
> 
> Its funny how you on naruto forums is calling billionaires worthless.



are you putting me on?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 6, 2020)

I’d imagine Southpark will be cancel as soon as he gets into office


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 6, 2020)

Huey Freeman said:


> I’d imagine Southpark will be cancel as soon as he gets into office


Does Kanye hate SP??


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 6, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> Does Kanye hate SP??


They called him a gay fish years ago


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 6, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> They called him a gay fish years ago


THAT TITLE IS RESERVED FOR DEREK ZOOLANDER


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Jul 6, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> Does Kanye hate SP??


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 6, 2020)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> There isn't a way Kanye could ever be president in 2020 obviously.
> Imagine if Kanye actually ran and became a real contender though.
> Hit pieces and mudslinging on someone considered too mentally disabled to run by users here.


So Trump?


----------



## Blade (Jul 6, 2020)

kanye better lay off the weed a bit and stop listening to kim's bs


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 6, 2020)

Lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 6, 2020)

He was just saying whatever popped in his head and everyone lost their minds.


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Jul 6, 2020)

Kanye West would be an alright president.


----------



## Pliskin (Jul 6, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> He was just saying whatever popped un his head and everyone lost their minds.



In his and Elon's mind to be fair.

Two peas in a pot.


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 6, 2020)

Kanye west would be a gay fish of a president


----------



## egressmadara (Jul 6, 2020)

_Yeezus _or _My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy_


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 6, 2020)

Kardashian did good with getting trump to commute some nonviolent prison sentences though. 

That's the kind of activism you want public figures to do. Smash that like button.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 6, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> Kardashian did good with getting trump to commute some nonviolent prison sentences though.
> 
> That's the kind of activism you want public figures to do. Smash that like button.


She only started doing that AFTER Kanye said slavery was a choice. And in his album he let the cat out the bag that she yelled at him for jeopardizing her career.

That's how it started anyway. I think she grew to enjoy activism though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jul 6, 2020)

How the hell is this thread more than one page?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 6, 2020)

Samus Aran said:


> How the hell is this thread more than one page?


I blame shadow.  Twitter posts do not constitute for legitimate sources.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jul 7, 2020)

If Reuters says it then its legitimate


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 7, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> But is he getting treatment?



His behavior suggests that if he is, it isn't working 

It's extremely difficult to treat, anyway.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 7, 2020)

FC Barcelona said:


> Kanye West would be an alright president.


The bar's been set pretty low, let's be honest here.


----------



## Mael (Jul 7, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> The bar's been set pretty low, let's be honest here.


It’s been low since GW.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 7, 2020)

Mael said:


> It’s been low since GW.


Nnnn, pretty sure Drumpf set it even lower.


----------



## Mael (Jul 7, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Nnnn, pretty sure Drumpf set it even lower.


I'm not going to debate it, but I'm saying it was low in general.  Again, you're talking to a very jaded and cynical guy which is why I don't get outraged like I did in 2016.  Career politicians don't give a shit and Trump-esque personalities don't either.  My only sliver of hope is for folks like McGrath, Gabbard, Crenshaw, etc.

This is the ONLY thing that gives me hope:
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ost-veterans-in-nearly-a-decade-idUSKCN1NC2LW

Because out of both civilian and military words, the latter has proven to be far more professional and understanding than the former.  The former gives more a shit about twitter hashtags, calling cauliflower "colonialist," and inevitably being part of the Game of Thrones style establishment.  The latter knows what the fuck national security actually means and is weary of civilians pushing soldiers to new areas of conflict they don't want to be in or they know will damage the force in the long run.

Yes I'm provincial.  I want veterans taking more offices.  If I have to deem who is more professional between The Squad/Matt Gaetz and Crew vs. the Freshman Veterans, it'll be the latter 11/10 times you ask me.


----------



## kluang (Jul 7, 2020)

Trump hasn't asked for Kanye West birth certificate. Guess he's ain't running.


----------



## Mael (Jul 7, 2020)

kluang said:


> Trump hasn't asked for Kanye West birth certificate. Guess he's ain't running.


You do realize he doesn't ask this of every black person and Kanye never had international travels the way Obama had right?

I'm not a birther by any sense of the word but the upbringings are very different.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Jul 7, 2020)

Mael said:


> I'm not going to debate it, but I'm saying it was low in general.  Again, you're talking to a very jaded and cynical guy which is why I don't get outraged like I did in 2016.  Career politicians don't give a shit and Trump-esque personalities don't either.  My only sliver of hope is for folks like McGrath, Gabbard, Crenshaw, etc.
> 
> This is the ONLY thing that gives me hope:
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ost-veterans-in-nearly-a-decade-idUSKCN1NC2LW
> ...



It should be noted that soldiers historically often made for rather mediocre politicians. Its a switch in mentality not many can make. America even has its own example of that.


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 7, 2020)

PikaCheeka said:


> His behavior suggests that if he is, it isn't working
> 
> It's extremely difficult to treat, anyway.


CBT and meds.  It ain't that hard, he's just got to want to do it.  Mental illness isn't their fault, but it is their responsibility.


----------



## Mael (Jul 7, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> It should be noted that soldiers historically often made for rather mediocre politicians. Its a switch in mentality not many can make. America even has its own example of that.


Not entirely true.  Teddy Roosevelt was a Spanish-American war vet and did a good job.  So did Eisenhower.

But you should take note however the soldiers carry with them humility.  It's a magic word you don't see often with the likes of Gaetz, AOC, Liz Cheney, Tlaib, and so on.  A McGrath could mop the floor with those types any day of the week.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 7, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> CBT and meds.  It ain't that hard, he's just got to want to do it.  Mental illness isn't their fault, but it is their responsibility.



I have the same thing he has. It is hard. And the very fact that he is randomly throwing his bid in for president indicates instability. It can be perceived as either a simple publicity stunt because he's feeling ignored right now, or a manic incident.


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 7, 2020)

PikaCheeka said:


> I have the same thing he has. It is hard. And the very fact that he is randomly throwing his bid in for president indicates instability. It can be perceived as either a simple* publicity stunt because he's feeling ignored right now, or a manic incident*.


 
I'm not discounting that he has NPD either, so, the man needs treatment.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 7, 2020)

Mael said:


> You do realize he doesn't ask this of every black person and Kanye never had international travels the way Obama had right?
> 
> I'm not a birther by any sense of the word but the upbringings are very different.



The common denominator is being black. Pretty sure he wouldn't give a darn about white people who travelled the world.

Trump is a racist piece of shit.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 7, 2020)

> The common denominator is being black. Pretty sure he wouldn't give a darn about white people who travelled the world.
> 
> Trump is a racist piece of shit.


@Mael from Gunners with love


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 7, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> I'm not discounting that he has NPD either, so, the man needs treatment.



Yeeaaaa he seems a likely candidate for NPD too. Acts like my Japanese boss  Dude needs more help than he is getting, I think.


----------



## Mael (Jul 7, 2020)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yeeaaaa he seems a likely candidate for NPD too. Acts like my Japanese boss  Dude needs more help than he is getting, I think.


And in Asia they outright shun psychiatry yeah?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 7, 2020)

Mael said:


> And in Asia they outright shun psychiatry yeah?



At least in Japan, yea. Most hospitals won't treat me once they see my medical record. I have to go to special psychiatric hospital for fucking broken bones because of it. My boss is a grade A psycho but will never get help for it. I'm glad it's had for her to buy a gun here.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 7, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> The bar's been set pretty low, let's be honest here.


There is no bar.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 7, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> It should be noted that soldiers historically often made for rather mediocre politicians. Its a switch in mentality not many can make. America even has its own example of that.



That’s just one example. 

Or do you also consider JFK and Eisenhower mediocre politicians as well? What if we look outside of America and instead look throughout human history at the plethora of people who’s served in a military capacity of some kind and were skilled politicians as well? 

I don’t think basing your argument on a sample size of 1 poor US president is the best thing to do.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Jul 7, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> That’s just one example.
> 
> Or do you also consider JFK and Eisenhower mediocre politicians as well? What if we look outside of America and instead look throughout human history at the plethora of people who’s served in a military capacity of some kind and were skilled politicians as well?
> 
> I don’t think basing your argument on a sample size of 1 poor US president is the best thing to do.



Its one example. but it also an example that falls into a long line of generals turned failed politicians. Scipio and Pompey, Maurice of Orange, Grant. There are exceptions but on average they seem to fail more often then they succeed. I don't say it can't be done, just that it typically isn't done well.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jul 7, 2020)

Trump raised the bar.
Only one that can get close or surpass is Tucker Carlson.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Jul 7, 2020)

PikaCheeka said:


> It can be perceived as either a simple publicity stunt because he's feeling ignored right now, or a manic incident.



Or a plot to help his buddy get re-elected.


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 7, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Or a plot to help his buddy get re-elected.


I mean, I feel like he'd be more likely to steal _votes_ from Trump? After coming out as a Trumper, anyone left of center pretty much discounted him and anything he had to say, unless they were die hard fans that didn't pay attention to politics. But I doubt many of those people would be voting Biden anyway?
TBH I don't see this panning out at all so he can say he's running all he wants, doesn't put him on the ballot.


----------



## Toph (Jul 7, 2020)

On the bright side, if Kanye is serious about running for presidency and he manages to win, Fantano can finally get punished for giving MBDTF a 6


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 7, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Or a plot to help his buddy get re-elected.



Oh yea because he will totally actually affect the real election. Forgot literally everything is a conspiracy.


----------



## Mael (Jul 7, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Or a plot to help his buddy get re-elected.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 8, 2020)

GET ON YOUR MEDS MAN!


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 8, 2020)

> That he’s ok with siphoning off Black votes from the Democratic nominee, thus helping Trump. “I’m not denying it, I just told you. To say that the Black vote is Democratic is a form of racism and white supremacy.”



Who had "he's doing this to help Trump win" in their bingo squares cuz you were right


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2020)

Of course Kanye hasn’t turned on Trump.  Trump has actually been good to him and his wife.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 8, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Of course Kanye hasn’t turned on Trump.  Trump has actually been good to him and his wife.


Ye said Trump lost coolness points because he hid in a bunker.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 8, 2020)

> “One of the main reasons I wore the red hat as a protest to the segregation of votes in the Black community. Also, other than the fact that I like Trump hotels and the saxophones in the lobby.”



This guy is jokes! 

Interesting interview


----------



## Snowless (Jul 8, 2020)

I just read this.
He comes off as very scattered brained and thinks himself a visionary, but is too stuck in his head to see anything else.
He also spouts some obvious pseudoscience.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 8, 2020)

Vivo Diez said:


>


My God....


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 8, 2020)

Vivo Diez said:


>


I'm willing to bet he thinks that's a real city in Africa.


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 8, 2020)

Maybe Trey Parker and Matt Stone were right about him being a gay fish 
He makes some outlandish claims... how is Kim still with this guy????????????????????????????
Did he threaten her with releasing her plastic surgery records?


----------



## Gunners (Jul 8, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> Maybe Trey Parker and Matt Stone were right about him being a gay fish
> He makes some outlandish claims... how is Kim still with this guy????????????????????????????
> Did he threaten her with releasing her plastic surgery records?




Sorry, the above doesn't sit right with me.

I'm not a fan of white people jumping at the opportunity to dehumanise a black man who is clearly unwell (mentally).

He might be a good husband to her. She might love and care for him enough to deal with his episodes.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 8, 2020)

I mean I’m pretty sure it was a joke.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jul 8, 2020)

Gunners said:


> Sorry, the above doesn't sit right with me.
> 
> I'm not a fan of white people jumping at the opportunity to dehumanise a black man who is clearly unwell (mentally).
> 
> He might be a good husband to her. She might love and care for him enough to deal with his episodes.



Hmm, but he's being made of for his outlandish claims, how is his race relevant in this context?


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jul 8, 2020)

Not that I agree with that assessment. I love Kanye. Whatever you think about his behavior, dude is a legit visionary when it comes to entertainment and fashion.


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 8, 2020)

Gunners said:


> Sorry, the above doesn't sit right with me.
> 
> I'm not a fan of white people jumping at the opportunity to dehumanise a black man who is clearly unwell (mentally).
> 
> He might be a good husband to her. She might love and care for him enough to deal with his episodes.


I'm sorry, how did they dehumanize him?  Are jokes about the rich and power off-limits now?
Local man can't take a joke: More at 11.


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 8, 2020)

Vivo Diez said:


> Not that I agree with that assessment. I love Kanye. Whatever you think about his behavior, dude is a legit visionary when it comes to entertainment and fashion.


I am honestly asking how is he a visionary when it comes to entertainment and fashion?


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jul 8, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> I am honestly asking how is he a visionary when it comes to entertainment and fashion?


Released some of the best modern hip hop albums. Influenced the direction hip hop took wholesale. Collaborated with amazing artists to put on groundbreaking live shows. Even his music videos stand out.

In terms of fashion, he keeps setting new trends for what's fashionable to wear. His sneakers are pretty objectively one of the most successful and iconic sneakers of recent memory.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 8, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> I am honestly asking how is he a visionary when it comes to entertainment and fashion?



Music would be very different today without him. And each album has a different style.

Not too versed on his fashion influence besides him helping to popularize polo t-shirts. But companies are still paying him millions to design, which means he must be doing something right.


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 8, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Music would be very different today without him. And each album has a different style.
> 
> Not too versed on his fashion influence besides him helping to popularize polo t-shirts. But companies are still paying him millions to design, which means he must be doing something right.


Would we have less mumble rap if Kanye wasn't around 

I think Kanye is just "hot" right now, getting a lot of press and whatnot and companies are capitalizing on that, and rightfully so.  I've looked at the fall fashion trends and Kanye has contributed to 0 of them  (I try to stay abreast of fashion updates... even if I don't follow them )


----------



## Muah (Jul 8, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> Would we have less mumble rap if Kanye wasn't around
> 
> I think Kanye is just "hot" right now, getting a lot of press and whatnot and companies are capitalizing on that, and rightfully so.  I've looked at the fall fashion trends and Kanye has contributed to 0 of them  (I try to stay abreast of fashion updates... even if I don't follow them )



Im ok with "mumble rap" its all the white rappers draining the culture and making shitty music im worried about.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 8, 2020)

Mumble raps is not good no matter who is doing it...


----------



## Gunners (Jul 8, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I mean I’m pretty sure it was a joke.



This is why I find laughing and joking with white people uncomfortable. Some time, some place, one will always find the line and cross it.



Subarashii said:


> I'm sorry, how did they dehumanize him?  Are jokes about the rich and power off-limits now?
> Local man can't take a joke: More at 11.



And this is why I give white people like you the 

You start things off asking how you're dehumanising him before going on to question if it is because he is rich and famous.

If he was not rich and famous, would it be cool to overlook his mental illness and crack jokes about his wife sticking around?

White people like you look for excuses not to respect the humanity of black people. Rich, famous, political views. It doesn't matter.

It is why this election is a tragedy. Biden being in the race is an insult but one people must unfortunately endure.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Jul 8, 2020)

I'd vote for him


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jul 8, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> Would we have less mumble rap if Kanye wasn't around





SakuraLover16 said:


> Mumble raps is not good no matter who is doing it...


ok grandpa


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 8, 2020)

Muah said:


> Im ok with "mumble rap" its all the white rappers draining the culture and making shitty music im worried about.


Eminem is good.  I don't know many other white rappers.  But mumble rap I can't get behind.  You don't think mumble rap is draining culture? 



Gunners said:


> This is why I find laughing and joking with white people uncomfortable. Some time, some place, one will always find the line and cross it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a personal problem.



Vivo Diez said:


> ok grandpa



I'm sorry, I like to understand lyrics.  Give me some scatting any day!
[HASHTAG]#SorryNotSorry[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Gunners (Jul 8, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> Sounds like a personal problem.



Nah, it isn't a personal problem. This contributes towards the disconnect in society. The arrogance and dismissiveness.

You're from Italy right? Take a look at your country's problems with racism.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 8, 2020)

Gunners said:


> This is why I find laughing and joking with white people uncomfortable. Some time, some place, one will always find the line and cross it.


I mean I wasn’t aware one was crossed because I didn’t look to deep into it. All in all it was never a race thing,


Vivo Diez said:


> ok grandpa


That’s grandma to you! A survey told me I was a wise 98 year old woman.


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 8, 2020)

Gunners said:


> Nah, it isn't a personal problem. This contributes towards the disconnect in society. The arrogance and dismissiveness.
> 
> You're from Italy right? Take a look at your country's problems with racism.


Are you thinking of @Saishin 
Dude, you think all S names are the same? 
South Park making fun of celebrities it what the show is about. Kanye is a celebrity. Should we not make fun of certain celebrities because of their race?


----------



## Saishin (Jul 8, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> Are you thinking of @Saishin
> Dude, you think all S names are the same?
> South Park making fun of celebrities it what the show is about. Kanye is a celebrity. Should we not make fun of certain celebrities because of their race?


Are you involving me Suba-chan?


----------



## Asaya7 (Jul 8, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> Should we not make fun of certain celebrities because of their race?


that would be kinda racist, no?


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 8, 2020)

Saishin said:


> Are you involving me Suba-chan?


You're the only person in Italy I know of lol who also has a name that starts with S


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 8, 2020)

Gunners said:


> Nah, it isn't a personal problem. This contributes towards the disconnect in society. The arrogance and dismissiveness.
> 
> You're from Italy right? Take a look at your country's problems with racism.


False alarm man I was so triggered. I thought she was black and from Somalia?


----------



## Gunners (Jul 9, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> Are you thinking of @Saishin
> Dude, you think all S names are the same?
> South Park making fun of celebrities it what the show is about. Kanye is a celebrity. Should we not make fun of certain celebrities because of their race?



Your names look alike to me .

Notice that I didn’t say anything about South Park (although I do believe shows like South Park and Family Guy contributes towards the edgelords that plague the internet).

There is a line. It is nothing to clown his overall music, style of dress and some of his antics. It is step too far to question why his wife would still stay with him when it is clear he is mentally unwell.

Saying that to a regular wouldn't be acceptable. Just because someone is rich and famous, doesn't put them in a boat where a basic understanding and respect for mental illness is considered. 

I will say again, that being rich and famous is just an excuse people use when refusing to afford black people basic consideration and respect.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Justiciar (Jul 9, 2020)

Looks like you can't even run for President anymore without people labeling you with all kinds of crazies.

I believe in you Kanye! Show them that the American Dream isn't off limits for anyone with a net worth over a billion dollars.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 9, 2020)

I love Kanye. But no


----------



## hammer (Jul 9, 2020)

nobody is calling him crazy, in fact ignoring someone having a manic episode is actually dangerous to their well being, Etika was constantly manic a year before his death and everybody laughed it off.


----------



## Pliskin (Jul 9, 2020)

hammer said:


> nobody is calling him crazy, in fact ignoring someone having a manic episode is actually dangerous to their well being, Etika was constantly manic a year before his death and everybody laughed it off.



Yeah, the opposite of mental illness shaming is not 'pretending unwell people are just eccentric and quirky'.

On that not, shame on Elon for feeding into Kanye's episode and playing him for publicity, that is the same kind of parasitic behavior these horrible edge lord streamers have when 'interviewing' other streamers in the midst of an episode.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 9, 2020)

Pliskin said:


> Yeah, the opposite of mental illness shaming is not 'pretending unwell people are just eccentric and quirky'.
> 
> On that not, shame on Elon for feeding into Kanye's episode and playing him for publicity, that is the same kind of parasitic behavior these horrible edge lord streamers have when 'interviewing' other streamers in the midst of an episode.


Tbf Elon isn't of sound mind either.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 9, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Tbf Elon isn't of sound mind either.


He really doesn’t. I thought it was just me but I get this weird feeling whenever I see him.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 9, 2020)

Him naming his son in droid language is kinda a dead giveaway 

I have a theory that being a highly creative individual kinda requires you to be a bit off in thinking.


----------



## HolyHands (Jul 9, 2020)

hammer said:


> nobody is calling him crazy, in fact ignoring someone having a manic episode is actually dangerous to their well being, Etika was constantly manic a year before his death and everybody laughed it off.



Well, some laughed it off. Many others just trolled Etika into oblivion by insulted and calling him a clown. And others... ugh, just remembering the whole Etika situation makes me sad. Such a damn tragedy.


----------



## Superstars (Jul 9, 2020)

Oh, Kenya has a mental episode now, since he trashes the racsim of the dems and their murder machine; planned parenthood.

How convenient.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2020)

Superstars said:


> Oh, Kenya has a mental episode now, since he trashes the racsim of the dems and their murder machine; planned parenthood.
> 
> How convenient.


People have been saying this about him for years, but you didn’t notice because you probably can’t name two Kanye songs that weren’t off that trash gospel album


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 9, 2020)

Superstars said:


> Kenya has a mental episode now,


Who?


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 9, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Who?


I'm gonna give this one to autocorrect  hopefully


----------



## Superstars (Jul 9, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> People have been saying this about him for years, but you didn’t notice because you probably can’t name two Kanye songs that weren’t off that trash gospel album


Actually I don't listen to none of his stuff.



~Gesy~ said:


> Who?


What?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 9, 2020)

I didn't care. But it's Superstars so I couldn't resist. :lmak


----------



## Superstars (Jul 9, 2020)

Whoo they mad at you kanye, calling out the dems racism.

So now they want to claim you ain't on your meds to quiet that truth down.

Sleepy Joe: "You don't vote Crat you ain't black."


----------



## Asaya7 (Jul 9, 2020)

Superstars said:


> Whoo they mad at you kanye, calling out the dems racism.
> 
> So now they want to claim you ain't on your meds to quiet that truth down.


for reference:


> “That is a form of racism and white supremacy and white control to say that all Black people need to be Democrat and to assume that me running is me splitting the vote. All of that information is being charged up on social media platforms by Democrats. And Democrats used to tell me, the same Democrats have threatened me. . . . The reason why this is the first day I registered to vote is because I was scared. I was told that if I voted on Trump my music career would be over. I was threatened into being in one party. I was threatened as a celebrity into being in one party. I was threatened as a Black man into the Democratic party. And that’s what the Democrats are doing, emotionally, to my people. Threatening them to the point where this white man can tell a Black man if you don’t vote for me, you’re not Black.”

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2020)

Superstars said:


> Actually I don't listen to none of his stuff.


I would stop telling everyone what the discourse around him is.


----------



## Superstars (Jul 9, 2020)

Asaya7 said:


> for reference:



A sane statement. Everything the dems stand for he went against.

So now he is accused of "not taking his meds;" he's crazy saying these things in the moment.

Just the usual labeling the left/media do when someone's against their agendas.


----------



## Potato Salad (Jul 9, 2020)

Its just a stunt to promote his New Album


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 9, 2020)

Superstars said:


> A sane statement. Everything the dems stand for he went against.
> 
> So now he is accused of "not taking his meds;" he's crazy saying these things in the moment.
> 
> Just the usual labeling the left/media do when someone's against their agendas.


You know what's funny? You barely know the guy nor listen to his work. You just ignorantly made up a narrative because it fits your ideals.

It's similar to people believing that Covid is a hoax no matter what evidence you put in front of them.


----------



## Asaya7 (Jul 9, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> It's similar to people believing that Covid is a hoax no matter what evidence you put in front of them.


my stepdad believes covid is a hoax


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 9, 2020)

Asaya7 said:


> my stepdad believes covid is a hoax


Do you live in Mississippi or something?


----------



## Asaya7 (Jul 9, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Do you live in Mississippi or something?


germany. but we have conspiracy nutjobs as well


----------



## Superstars (Jul 9, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> You know what's funny? You barely know the guy nor listen to his work. You just ignorantly made up a narrative because it fits your ideals.
> 
> It's similar to people believing that Covid is a hoax no matter what evidence you put in front of them.


No it' not. I read what the man just said. I know where his ideals falls on the political spectrum_ on this subject._

I don't need to naively think I know someone, just cause I burn incense, naked in a dim lit room to his altar, lol.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 9, 2020)

Superstars said:


> No it' not. I read what the man just said. I know where his ideals falls on the political spectrum_ on this subject._
> 
> I don't need to naively think I know someone, just cause I burn incense, naked in a dim lit room to his altar, lol.


Where he fall can change by the day. But you wouldn't know that because you never paid attention to him. 

The man just said he wore a  MAGA hat because trump's hotels are cool and this is the guy you want to take seriously?


----------



## Asaya7 (Jul 9, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Where he fall can change by the day. But you wouldn't know that because you never paid attention to him.
> 
> The man just said he wore a  MAGA hat because trump's hotels are cool and this is the guy you want to take seriously?


and also this: “Trump is the closest president we’ve had in years to allowing God to still be part of the conversation.”


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 9, 2020)

Asaya7 said:


> and also this: “Trump is the closest president we’ve had in years to allowing God to still be part of the conversation.”


Too bad he hid in a bunker. Not even God worship can help with _that_ heavy of an embarrassment.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jul 9, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Too bad he hid in a bunker. Not even God worship can help with _that_ heavy of an embarrassment.



Nothing wrong with staying safe.
I wish I had a bunker myself.


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Son of Goku (Jul 9, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> Would be Clinton voters voted for Stein.



More like would be Sanders voters. People who voted for Stein would rather not vote at all than vote for Clinton.


----------



## Superstars (Jul 9, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Where he fall can change by the day. But you wouldn't know that because you never paid attention to him.
> 
> The man just said he wore a  MAGA hat because trump's hotels are cool and this is the guy you want to take seriously?


I'm not taking kaney seriously, but what he stated on the dems was a fact. Regardless if he changes his stance the next hour, what he said on that subject does not make it incorrect or crazy.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jul 9, 2020)

Superstars said:


> I'm not taking kaney seriously, but what he stated on the dems was a fact. Regardless if he changes his stance the next hour, what he said on that subject does not make it incorrect or crazy.



Yeh Biden got BTFO,
So expect the hit jobs to go up a notch.

Here is the quote again

“That is a form of racism and white supremacy and white control to say that all Black people need to be Democrat and to assume that me running is me splitting the vote. All of that information is being charged up on social media platforms by Democrats. And Democrats used to tell me, the same Democrats have threatened me. . . . The reason why this is the first day I registered to vote is because I was scared. I was told that if I voted on Trump my music career would be over. I was threatened into being in one party. I was threatened as a celebrity into being in one party. I was threatened as a Black man into the Democratic party. And that’s what the Democrats are doing, emotionally, to my people. Threatening them to the point where this white man can tell a Black man if you don’t vote for me, you’re not Black.”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Superstars (Jul 9, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> Yeh Biden got BTFO,
> So expect the hit jobs to go up a notch.
> 
> Here is the quote again
> ...


lolol

He even called out the dems cancel culture....too...Nothing crazy about that. Let em Keep deflecting.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jul 9, 2020)

Superstars said:


> lolol
> 
> He even called out the dems cancel culture....too...Nothing crazy about that. Keep deflecting.



True,
If anything his mind is clearer than ever.
He is seeing what lots of us have seen for a long time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 9, 2020)

Asaya7 said:


> for reference:


I'm not worried he going to split the vote, he's just a celebrity who would do a piss poor job as president

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Jul 9, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> I'm not worried he going to split the vote, he's just a celebrity who would do a piss poor job as president



Yes but wacky celebrities evidently being bad picks for president hasn't exactly stopped people in 2016. In fact those that got conned around that time only doubled down on it.


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 9, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Yes but wacky celebrities evidently being bad picks for president hasn't exactly stopped people in 2016. In fact those that got conned around that time only doubled down on it.


Which is really sad but it's not like Kanye can jump in the race right now, I'm pretty sure it's too late for him to register, and it's not like he's win either nomination or any primaries.


----------



## Asaya7 (Jul 9, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> Which is really sad but it's not like Kanye can jump in the race right now, I'm pretty sure it's too late for him to register, and it's not like he's win either nomination or any primaries.


2024 will be kanyes year.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 9, 2020)

Muah said:


> Im ok with "mumble rap" its all the white rappers draining the culture and making shitty music im worried about.


why didnt you answer me if you were putting me on?


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 9, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Him naming his son in droid language is kinda a dead giveaway
> 
> I have a theory that being a highly creative individual kinda requires you to be a bit off in thinking.


It was he AND Grimes' idea... So they're both a lil cuckoo but they're making mad money so who am I to judge


----------



## hammer (Jul 9, 2020)

HolyHands said:


> Well, some laughed it off. Many others just trolled Etika into oblivion by insulted and calling him a clown. And others... ugh, just remembering the whole Etika situation makes me sad. Such a damn tragedy.



I didn't discover him until the Ridley meme, wasnt a fan but when the SWAT came for a fucking wellness check my heart sank.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jul 9, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> Which is really sad but it's not like Kanye can jump in the race right now, I'm pretty sure it's too late for him to register, and it's not like he's win either nomination or any primaries.



People are going to write his name in,
I probably will tbh.


----------



## Muah (Jul 9, 2020)

Parallax said:


> why didnt you answer me if you were putting me on?


What do I need to answer you for. Its a pretty straight foward concept. Theres a lot of" mumble" rappers I like and people have been calling rap mumbo jumbo since it began so you know.


----------



## Kingslayer (Jul 9, 2020)

People underestimate Kanye like they did to trump , this med  jokes are stupid . He always had political aspiration infact  its good celebrities participate in political discourse rather than live in their  cosy room and pretend to lecture  people of the choice they have to make   . The career politicians , establishment  at times have proven they work for big business not for the people .


----------



## Kingslayer (Jul 9, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Ugh not this again. We all know what happened when the last wacky celebrity used the presidential race as a pr stunt. I wonder if this will bite Biden in the butt. He kinda needs the black community and Kanye might steal some votes from that group.


Then people should not complain if career politicians dont work .  i don't see why celebrity should not contest and the wholesome persona  of kanye on TV is just an act . Kanye is successful rapper he cannot be termed wack .


----------



## UtahCrip (Jul 9, 2020)

Aragorn said:


> People underestimate Kanye like they did to trump , this med  jokes are stupid . He always had political aspiration infact  its good celebrities participate in political discourse rather than live in their  cosy room and pretend to lecture  people of the choice they have to make   . The career politicians , establishment  at times have proven they work for big business not for the people .


kanye is that you? when you gonna put out good music again?


----------



## Kingslayer (Jul 9, 2020)

UtahCrip said:


> kanye is that you? when you gonna put out good music again?


If i was kanye then i would just laugh off at the quotes here . Seriously why shouldnt he contest ? People want more black celebrities to have opinion on whom to support .

A rapper cant be president , creepy joe  could run it  and people have no problem .


----------



## Kingslayer (Jul 9, 2020)

Btw Elon musk endorsed him as well .


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jul 9, 2020)

Aragorn said:


> Btw Elon musk endorsed him as well .



didn't you read the thread?
Crazy guy endorses another crazy guy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 9, 2020)

Aragorn said:


> Btw Elon musk endorsed him as well .


Actually, he rescinded that endorsement yesterday.


----------



## Kingslayer (Jul 9, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Actually, he rescinded that endorsement yesterday.


Anti vacc is bad way to start his presidental campaign .


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jul 9, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Actually, he rescinded that endorsement yesterday.



wrong!
Elon deleted that tweet.
maybe he changed his opinions already.?


----------



## Kingslayer (Jul 9, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> didn't you read the thread?
> Crazy guy endorses another crazy guy


Elon runs multiple companies and sends rockets to space station . If that is crazy , i truly endorse it.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jul 10, 2020)

Aragorn said:


> Elon runs multiple companies and sends rockets to space station . If that is crazy , i truly endorse it.



I think they was saying he is crazy because he named his kid some weird characters.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 10, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> wrong!
> Elon deleted that tweet.
> maybe he changed his opinions already.?


How am I wrong if you don't know why he deleted the tweet?

I see this thread has entered crazy hours..see you guys tomorrow.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jul 10, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> How am I wrong if you don't know why he deleted the tweet?
> 
> I see this thread has entered crazy hours..see you guys tomorrow.



The tweet says we have differences not "dddd I no longer endorse you m8"
This is why you are..


----------



## Parallax (Jul 10, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> The tweet says we have differences not "dddd I no longer endorse you m8"
> This is why you are..



before i continue i need to ask, is english your second language?


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jul 10, 2020)

Parallax said:


> before i continue i need to ask, is english your second language?



I am well versed in the English language.
Curse your own myopic lexicon


----------



## Parallax (Jul 10, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> I am well versed in the English language.
> Curse your own myopic lexicon


answer the question with a yes or no


----------



## Superstars (Jul 10, 2020)

Parallax said:


> answer the question with a yes or no


Don't tell him what to do.

His words his choice 2020!


"Planned Parenthoods have been placed inside cities by white supremacists to do the Devil's work,"-Kenya

He kinda got a point. Margerat Sanger is about dem eugenics tho.


----------



## UtahCrip (Jul 10, 2020)

Aragorn said:


> If i was kanye then i would just laugh off at the quotes here . Seriously why shouldnt he contest ? People want more black celebrities to have opinion on whom to support .
> 
> A rapper cant be president , creepy joe  could run it  and people have no problem .


get me a rapper who aint in the sunken place. someone who about the culture. is snoop available? maybe mc eiht?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 10, 2020)

Superstars said:


> Don't tell him what to do.
> 
> His words his choice 2020!
> 
> ...



I'd like you to butt out you fake ass christian


----------



## Superstars (Jul 10, 2020)

Wonder what Trump's gonna Tweet about Kanye?


----------



## Kingslayer (Jul 10, 2020)

Superstars said:


> Wonder what Trump's gonna Tweet about Kanye?


He has not officially started campaigning.


----------



## Pliskin (Jul 10, 2020)

I don't doubt that Ellon has some insular high power thinking capabilities that made him successful in very specific fields

But my god he is an Idiot at everything else.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2020)

Welp..that's the end of that


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 14, 2020)

Good freaking riddance


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2020)

Hand Banana said:


> Good freaking riddance


The funny part is beforehand...


----------



## Toph (Jul 15, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Welp..that's the end of that



Kris Jenner probably forced Kanye to take his meds so his manic episode would stop and he'd end his presidential campaign


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 15, 2020)

Horo said:


> Kris Jenner probably forced Kanye to take his meds so his manic episode would stop and he'd end his presidential campaign


Kris jenner has no control over kanye.


----------



## JJ Baloney (Jul 15, 2020)

Thread title should have* [just kidding!] *at the end now.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 15, 2020)

Wrecked Baloney said:


> Thread title should have* [just kidding!] *at the end now.


No.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jul 15, 2020)

Annnnd he dropped out


----------



## Mider T (Jul 15, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> I am well versed in the English language.
> Curse your own myopic lexicon


Our lexicon is too complex for you.


----------



## Justiciar (Jul 15, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> Annnnd he dropped out


You blew your one chance to eternal prosperity.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2020)

Horo said:


> Kris Jenner probably forced Kanye to take his meds so his manic episode would stop and he'd end his presidential campaign



Or looked at the poll where it seemed he was syphoning votes from Trump and not Biden and bowed out for his chum.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2020)

He is so ridiculous man.

Ironically he'd probably win if he ran for mayor/gover or California or something. I think he lives in Wyoming now though (!).


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 15, 2020)

Kanye west has changed his mind _again_.

He's running and has filed documents.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 15, 2020)

it's clear this is just a farce


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2020)

He is absolutely nuts.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 15, 2020)

I don't know man. I'm not gonna apply logic to an illogical man. I'll just sit back and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 15, 2020)

MAYA. Make America Ye Again.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2020)

more like make america groan again .


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 15, 2020)

This is all a distraction and publicity stunt from Kanye. The only reason people feel like they need to take this seriously is because they are worrying about him being a spoiler who will help re-elect Trump. There is a pandemic and crashing economy if Kanye is enough to mess things up for you despite 130,000+ dead Americans and several more who are about to become homeless over the summer you shouldn't be allowed to work on political campaigns anymore.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 15, 2020)

Vandal Savage said:


> This is all a distraction and publicity stunt from Kanye. The only reason people feel like they need to take this seriously is because they are worrying about him being a spoiler who will help re-elect Trump. There is a pandemic and crashing economy if Kanye is enough to mess things up for you despite 130,000+ dead Americans and several more who are about to become homeless over the summer you shouldn't be allowed to work on political campaigns anymore.


Leadership in this country is weak and will continue to be for some times. Kanye isn't as far off from our current choices as he should be.

You're right in saying that he's a threat because these guys suck.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 15, 2020)

This is definitely a publicity stunt; the presidency is a very grave and serious responsibility, not a prize for a celebrity to win, and the people need to be reminded of that.

Normally, when people accuse a third-party candidate of "stealing" votes from one candidate and causing another candidate to win, I dismiss that as those people being bitter about their preferred candidate not winning, but, in this case, I am worried; how much risk is there that West may steal votes from Biden and contribute to Trump winning?


----------



## Snowless (Jul 15, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> This is definitely a publicity stunt; the presidency is a very grave and serious responsibility, not a prize for a celebrity to win, and the people need to be reminded of that.
> 
> Normally, when people accuse a third-party candidate of "stealing" votes from one candidate and causing another candidate to win, I dismiss that as those people being bitter about their preferred candidate not winning, but, in this case, I am worried; how much risk is there that West may steal votes from Biden and contribute to Trump winning?



Based on the fact that he already announced he was "dropping out," I can't imagine that many.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 16, 2020)

Snowless said:


> Based on the fact that he already announced he was "dropping out," I can't imagine that many.



That is very good, because I _really_ do not wish to endure another four years of Trump as a president.


----------



## Kingslayer (Jul 17, 2020)

If he is really an anti vax then there is no point he will win any votes. 

But i dont think republicans have instructed him to play 3rd party candidate. He barely hinted about this in any of his previous interview. 

I dont think trump will be impressed by this. He could have used him to draw black votes and that option seems to have lost.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 18, 2020)

Well then...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2020)

President West!


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 18, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> President West!


Yeah, another narcissist with no leadership experience in one of the highest positions of gov't _in the world
_


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Yeah, another narcissist with no leadership experience in one of the highest positions of gov't _in the world
> _


You can just wake up one day and say "you know what? I think I wanna give this whole _president_ thing a try " What's more American than that?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 19, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> You can just wake up one day and say "you know what? I think I wanna give this whole _president_ thing a try " What's more American than that?


Healthcare that might literally cost you an arm and a leg.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 19, 2020)

So is he running or not?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 19, 2020)

I only cringe at the thought of who his cabinet members will be. Hopefully most of them won't get arrested like Trump's.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2020)

Hand Banana said:


> I only cringe at the thought of who his cabinet members will be. Hopefully most of them won't get arrested like Trump's.


Caitlyn jenner asked to be VP I think


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> So is he running or not?


Hes...promoting a new album

Kanye is a Kardashian now. And just like how Kim try to find ways to get her name in the news when it's time to sell something, Kanye also takes from that well.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 19, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Caitlyn jenner asked to be VP I think


She's not apart of the family.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 19, 2020)

............


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 19, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> President West!


West and Musk to make America great again


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 19, 2020)

Oh my God....no


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Oh my God....no


It gets pretty awkward later


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 19, 2020)

My goodness is he having highs and lows?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 19, 2020)

Come and get your man kim.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2020)

Sooo...Kanye for president?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 19, 2020)

Hell No court adjourned

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Konami Yatsa (Jul 19, 2020)

I mean why the fuck not at this point.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 19, 2020)

Konami Yatsa said:


> I mean why the fuck not at this point.



Men who blubber in public are dangerous, unstable, unseemly, satanic and probably abused animals when they were children court adjourned.



SakuraLover16 said:


> court adjourned



court adjourned


----------



## Konami Yatsa (Jul 19, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> Men who blubber in public are dangerous, unstable, unseemly, satanic and probably abused animals when they were children court adjourned.
> 
> 
> 
> court adjourned


What would that make me ?


----------



## hammer (Jul 19, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> It gets pretty awkward later


totally not manic/sarcasm


----------



## hammer (Jul 19, 2020)

I want to bring back the taylor swift meme how do I edit things without PS or gimp


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 19, 2020)

I didn't put two and two together and just now realized this was during his campaign rally.


----------



## hammer (Jul 19, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> I didn't put two and two together and just now realized this was during his campaign rally.


video one:let's get the fuck out of here
video two:  BANZAI KANYE SAMA.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## hammer (Jul 19, 2020)

they're laughing at him and he doesn't even realize it....


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2020)

"Absolutely no clapping "

Looks like mostly children actually showed up to this circus.


----------



## hammer (Jul 19, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> "Absolutely no clapping "
> 
> Looks like mostly children actually showed up to this circus.


they are the same troglodytes who think Machine Gun Kelly beat Eminem


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 19, 2020)

hammer said:


> they are the same troglodytes who think Machine Gun Kelly beat Eminem



Rap devil is still more fun to listen to than killshot, I don't care how many insults em wordplayed into every line. 

The music of it all has to matter a little too.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 19, 2020)

hammer said:


> video one:let's get the fuck out of here


When that girl heard that she was done


----------



## hammer (Jul 19, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> Rap devil is still more fun to listen to than killshot, I don't care how many insults em wordplayed into every line.
> 
> The music of it all has to matter a little too.


That's literally the point of rap/poetry though.  rap devil was a love letter to em :Skully


SakuraLover16 said:


> When that girl heard that she was done



I don't get how people think saying he is having a manic episode is insulting him, he legitimately needs help and these people who are laughing and clapping are making fun of him.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 19, 2020)

He needs help. I don't think people will realise how fucked up he is until he commits suicide.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 19, 2020)

hammer said:


> I don't get how people think saying he is having a manic episode is insulting him, he legitimately needs help and these people who are laughing and clapping are making fun of him.


I agree there is a real problem here and whether you respect him or not it’s obvious that there is really something serious that needs to be addressed. Sadly that’s how kids and some adults have always been.


----------



## hammer (Jul 19, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I agree there is a real problem here and whether you respect him or not it’s obvious that there is really something serious that needs to be addressed. Sadly that’s how kids and some adults have always been.


Honestly, if he's been like this because he refuses to take his medicine I can't say I dislike him.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 19, 2020)

remember when @Muah was out here going "how you know kanye wouldn't be good at this"


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 19, 2020)

hammer said:


> Honestly, if he's been like this because he refuses to take his medicine I can't say I dislike him.


Same but it’s also one of the most dangerous things to do. It has the potential to be anyways.


----------



## hammer (Jul 19, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Same but it’s also one of the most dangerous things to do. It has the potential to be anyways.


There's this issue where the medicine really dose fuck some people up, but it seems harder to convince doctors in the states to try a different chemical combination that dose the same thing.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 19, 2020)

He has four little girls, doesn't he? They shouldn't be seeing their father acting like this. Erratic behavior is scary for kids.

If it's always hard for people with mental health problems to keep on their medications it must be doubly so for entertainers and artists because a ton of people don't like how they feel on their medications, but entertainers / artists have to worry about whether their mental state contributes positively to their output. That's why kanye says he won't take his meds, right? It gets in the way of his art.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 19, 2020)

i think it's really sad that it shows he has no support system and is just allowed to wyle out like this when he clearly needs help


----------



## hammer (Jul 19, 2020)

the fact he cries that hard worries me that he can't get support at home.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2020)

Parallax said:


> i think it's really sad that it shows he has no support system and is just allowed to wyle out like this when he clearly needs help


He cut off or ignores anybody who tries.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> That's why kanye says he won't take his meds, right? It gets in the way of his art.


That's what he says


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 19, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> You can just wake up one day and say "you know what? I think I wanna give this whole _president_ thing a try " What's more American than that?



Remember when we picked people with some character and achievements in military or with actual intelligence? 

Yeah me neither. I was born into the America of political families that do it as a job for money and not cause they care about the country they live in, because they're not normal people that understand other normal people.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 19, 2020)

hammer said:


> There's this issue where the medicine really dose fuck some people up, but it seems harder to convince doctors in the states to try a different chemical combination that dose the same thing.


You don’t have to tell me I have mental health issues as well


----------



## hammer (Jul 19, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> You don’t have to tell me I have mental health issues as well


to be honest, i could never watch Etika, it was always hard for me.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 19, 2020)

hammer said:


> to be honest, i could never watch Etika, it was always hard for me.


I’ve heard little about him is he the one who jumped off of a bridge?


----------



## hammer (Jul 19, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I’ve heard little about him is he the one who jumped off of a bridge?


Yea, he had several manic episodes, I thought he was going to get murdered when the SWAT came for a wellness check


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 19, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> West and Musk to make America great again


Musk withdrew his support.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2020)

Had to make sure "Runaway " still slapped and it does!


----------



## Muah (Jul 20, 2020)

Parallax said:


> remember when @Muah was out here going "how you know kanye wouldn't be good at this"


What about it.


----------



## Zef (Jul 20, 2020)

Koonye losing what's left of his mind.


----------



## GRIMMM (Jul 20, 2020)

Is he pandering to Trump voters without seeing the obvious problem with this strategy?!



I've said it before but, he needs professional help. He has experienced a breakdown and has not dealt with it properly.


----------



## hammer (Jul 20, 2020)

GRIMMM said:


> Is he pandering to Trump voters without seeing the obvious problem with this strategy?!
> 
> 
> 
> I've said it before but, he needs professional help. He has experienced a breakdown and has not dealt with it properly.


everyone who says he's taking black Biden supporters needs a good slap lol


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jul 20, 2020)

He obviously doesn't have the right support around him in terms of his mental health. I imagine it's extra tough considering he's in the spotlight as a huge artist with a lot of fame - willing to bet it is just yes men around him.


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 20, 2020)

hammer said:


> SWAT came for a wellness check


This seems like an oxymoron. SWAT and wellness check shouldn't be used in the same sentence. 



GRIMMM said:


> Is he pandering to Trump voters without seeing the obvious problem with this strategy?!
> 
> 
> 
> I've said it before but, he needs professional help. He has experienced a breakdown and has not dealt with it properly.


That bodes well for Biden, if true


----------



## hammer (Jul 20, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> This seems like an oxymoron. SWAT and wellness check shouldn't be used in the same sentence.



they handled it surprinly well for SWAT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2020)

I’m surprised Kim puts up with him.  That story about abortion.  If he shared that in the speech without approval from her; it’s really a betrayal.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2020)

Words from a psychiatrist:


----------



## Fang (Jul 20, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Words from a psychiatrist:



Literally who


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2020)

Fang said:


> Literally who


I don't understand the question. Her name is Imani J walker and I just said her field of study.


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 20, 2020)

Fang said:


> Literally who


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Fang (Jul 20, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> I don't understand the question. Her name is Imani J walker and I just said her field of study.



Yeah, what is not to understand? I'm saying she isn't relevant or important.  

"Here's some random I pulled up, her opinion is important."


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2020)

Fang said:


> Yeah, what is not to understand? I'm saying she isn't relevant or important.
> 
> "Here's some random I pulled up, her opinion is important."


What makes her irrelevant and unimportant?


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 20, 2020)

> $1mil (funded by the african continent and the israeli government)


----------



## Fang (Jul 20, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> What makes her irrelevant and unimportant?



What makes her relevant and important?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2020)

Fang said:


> What makes her relevant and important?


Her doctorate and notoriety is a start..


----------



## Fang (Jul 20, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Her doctorate and notoriety is a start..



How is her doctorate any more relevant then any other clinical therapist or psychiatrist? Is it because she is a TV celebrity on a reality show as well that makes her more "notorious" and therefore you conflate that to equate her opinion as being worth more?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2020)

Fang said:


> How is her doctorate any more relevant then any other clinical therapist or psychiatrist?


Never said it was


Fang said:


> Is it because she is a TV celebrity on a reality show as well that makes her more "notorious" and therefore you conflate that to equate her opinion as being worth more?


Where did I say it's worth more? All I did was post a medical opinion from someone who studied psychiatry for 7 years. I trust she knows what mania looks like and it's not like we can speak to Kanye's actual doctor since that would be breaking confidentiality laws.


----------



## Kingslayer (Jul 20, 2020)

After seeing his campaign speech , i dont think he might survive long .


----------



## Fang (Jul 20, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Never said it was



But you were implicit in implying it by virtue of your stance of taking her word on the matter, no?



> Where did I say it's worth more? All I did was post a medical opinion from someone who studied psychiatry for 7 years. I trust she knows what mania looks like and it's not like we can speak to Kanye's actual doctor since that would be breaking confidentiality laws.



I asked you who she was, you repeated her name more or less, and I had to google her to find out the medical opinion is coming from a TV reality star on the Bravo network's show, "Married to Medicine" ("notorious" lol).  As for Kayne, he's been saying wacky shit for over a decade, why wasn't she tweeting about that before?  Its not news until he decides to run for public office?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2020)

Fang said:


> But you were implicit in implying it by virtue of your stance of taking her word on the matter, no?


Nope just that she's a doctor and gave an opinion. 


Fang said:


> I asked you who she was, you repeated her name more or less, and I had to google her to find out the medical opinion is coming from a TV reality star on the Bravo network's show, "Married to Medicine" ("notorious" lol). As for Kayne, he's been saying wacky shit for over a decade, why wasn't she tweeting about that before? Its not news until he decides to run for public office?


It's been news for a few years now. He has already admitted to having bipolar disorder and that he takes medication years ago lol.


----------



## Fang (Jul 20, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Nope just that she's a doctor and gave an opinion.



This is still evasion because you are tactically agreeing by pushing her view as your stance. Good to know.



> It's been news for a few years now. He has already admitted to having bipolar disorder and that he takes medication years ago lol.



I know, my point is it hardly garnered or attracted any major attention despite the fact he's said very weird shit even before he married Kim. Saying he's eccentric would be putting it mildly.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2020)

The Kardashians sure can pick ‘em.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2020)

Fang said:


> This is still evasion because you are tactically agreeing by pushing her view as your stance. Good to know.


You don't think he's having an episode?


Fang said:


> I know, my point is it hardly garnered or attracted any major attention despite the fact he's said very weird shit even before he married Kim. Saying he's eccentric would be putting it mildly.


He wasn't doing presidential rallies before lol

When he said "slavery was choice" that _did_ garner this level of attention .


----------



## Fang (Jul 20, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> You don't think he's having an episode?



I neither pushed nor defended what he said as being rational, that onus isn't really on me. *shrugs*



> He wasn't doing presidential rallies before lol



Correct.



> When he said "slavery was choice" that _did_ garner this level of attention .



But he explained his intentions with those words when he double downed on it with his twitter post:



			
				Kayne said:
			
		

> _[T]o make myself clear. Of course I know that slaves did not get shackled and put on a boat by free will. My point is for us to have stayed in that position even though the numbers were on our side means that we were mentally enslaved_."
> 
> "_[T]he reason why I brought up the 400 years point is because we can't be mentally imprisoned for another 400 years. We need free thought now. Even the statement was an example of free thought. It was just an idea. [O]nce again I am being attacked for presenting new ideas._


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 20, 2020)

Rukia said:


> The Kardashians sure can pick ‘em.


They _ARE_ "'em" 



Aragorn said:


> After seeing his campaign speech , i dont think he might survive long .


Did you think it would, before the speech tho?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Subarashii (Jul 20, 2020)

Who is he trying to appeal to with this?


----------



## hammer (Jul 20, 2020)

I mean if he is giving out a million dollars to not abort....


----------



## Gunners (Jul 20, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> Who is he trying to appeal to with this?



In fairness to him, I think this is the first time I've seen someone follow up "abortion is wrong" with we should use financial support as an incentive.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> Who is he trying to appeal to with this?


The younger crowd I guess.

Can you imagine him on stage with Trump and Biden? The matrix would definitely crash and require a reboot .


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2020)

Gunners said:


> In fairness to him, I think this is the first time I've seen someone follow up "abortion is wrong" with we should use financial support as an incentive.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 20, 2020)

She has become a legend


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 20, 2020)

Actually I need to slow down that wasn’t quite in good taste.


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 20, 2020)

Gunners said:


> In fairness to him, I think this is the first time I've seen someone follow up "abortion is wrong" with we should use financial support as an incentive.


I meant the free weed thing.  Giving people a financial incentive to have children is good (there's a small one in tax breaks right now) but was it only for people considering abortions? Will we have a boom in single motherhood or marriage?  Can I get a retroactive cool million for this first baby?


----------



## Gunners (Jul 20, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> I meant the free weed thing.  Giving people a financial incentive to have children is good (there's a small one in tax breaks right now) but was it only for people considering abortions? Will we have a boom in single motherhood or marriage?  Can I get a retroactive cool million for this first baby?





His speech reminded me of this


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 20, 2020)

Give pregneant women 1m dollars? Bro. You serious? 

Fuck outta here Kanye.


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 20, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Give pregneant women 1m dollars? Bro. You serious?
> 
> Fuck outta here Kanye.


Free weed, too, though.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 20, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> Free weed, too, though.



Free weed ain't gonna help me escape Flurduh!  ... No wait... SELL the extra weed! GENIUS nvm let's do this.


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 20, 2020)

That's all Kanye wants: People out of poverty and people out of Florida


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 20, 2020)

They need to stop even covering this. Just give him no attention. He’s not a real candidate. He’s a fucking joke


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 20, 2020)

The Kanye jokes are fun and all but with the shitshow 2020 has been and the ensuing shitshow that will be the 2020 elections...


----------



## JJ Baloney (Jul 20, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> Who is he trying to appeal to with this?


Me, and it's working!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 20, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> Who is he trying to appeal to with this?


Well person who’s actual name I’m not sure of, he’s crazy. 

I mean having mild mental impairments makes you not view reality correctly (like I see things that have nothing to do with me as people hating me) Kanye probably sees pink elephants and shit judging by his behavior


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 20, 2020)

I'm all for baby incentives. A million dollars though come on Kanye


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 20, 2020)

Hmm, looks like he couldn't quite get enough people to sign for him


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2020)

Some are actually saying he's making good points


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 20, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Some are actually saying he's making good points


They are basically trying to twist what he is saying for it to make sense from what I have seen.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 20, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Some are actually saying he's making good points


Kanye ain’t made a good point since 2007.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> They are basically trying to twist what he is saying for it to make sense from what I have seen.


The thing about fools is that there's never just one.

I can see how a pro-lifer would sympathize with  his strong emotional response on the subject.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 20, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> The thing about fools is that there's never just one.
> 
> I can see how a pro-lifer would sympathize with  his strong emotional response on the subject.


“Mike never tried to rap like Pac 
Pac never tried to sing like Mike”

Stick to rapping Yeezy


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 20, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> The thing about fools is that there's never just one.
> 
> I can see how a pro-lifer would sympathize with  his strong emotional response on the subject.


Pretty much saw this in Twitter only a few people though others were just done.


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 20, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> They are basically trying to twist what he is saying for it to make sense from what I have seen.


If they twist anymore they're going to find their heads up their asses...


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 20, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> That's all Kanye wants: People out of poverty and people out of Florida



I mean ngl if our options are this shit and he gets me out of Flurduh I'll vote LOL. 

Just get me out of this shithole.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> I mean ngl if our options are this shit and he gets me out of Flurduh I'll vote LOL.
> 
> Just get me out of this shithole.


Why can't you leave, now? You're on parole or something?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 20, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Some are actually saying he's making good points


It doesn't matter when your credibility is shot, if we have to wade through the filth to get to the good points then he's not a good messenger


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2020)

Parallax said:


> It doesn't matter when your credibility is shot, if we have to wade through the filth to get to the good points then he's not a good messenger


Oh no, the only thing he has  a chance of doing is harming the other candidates. 

I do think he's gonna get votes if he's on the ballot.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 20, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Why can't you leave, now? You're on parole or something?



Broke. Not like you just move either. Need a job, need a place, and need someone to help at my income level.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 20, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Why can't you leave, now? You're on parole or something?


A lot of people are defending her as they should


----------



## Gunners (Jul 20, 2020)

Kanye: Florida man, my nemesis. Everytime I say something provocative, there he is kicking a flamingo. Curse you.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 20, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> A lot of people are defending her as they should





You're not gonna disrespect the first woman to lead a military expedition to take out plantations


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2020)

As long as the "nicer white people" didn't beat you and force you to work 12 hours a day for free..I'd say she improved some lives lol.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 20, 2020)

Parallax said:


> You're not gonna disrespect the first woman to lead a military expedition to take out plantations


I was saying a lot of people were defending Tubman not that idiot who tweeted that mess.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 20, 2020)

This generation of smart dumb nincompoops.

There are ways of respecting what someone accomplished whilst stressing the importance of going even further.

And this something I don't think most people can on their high horse about. A lot of the idiots criticising Kanye will think nothing of wearing a "We're not our parents' generation" whilst thinking they're about that action.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 20, 2020)

Parallax said:


> You're not gonna disrespect the first woman to lead a military expedition to take out plantations


Oh neat I didn’t know that.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 20, 2020)

The rationalizations I've overheard on twitter for the tubman line is kanye's trying to promote black ownership of businesses and he's trying to say blacks are still working for white people and here's how to restructure that to help black communities who don't see enough profits for their work.

if that sounds like a stretch it is, but i'm used to it now because I've been doing that for trump for so long. "What he _meant_ to say is something less crazy..."


----------



## Gunners (Jul 20, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> The rationalizations I've overheard on twitter for the tubman line is kanye's trying to promote black ownership of businesses and he's trying to say blacks are still working for white people and here's how to restructure that to help black communities who don't see enough profits for their work.
> 
> if that sounds like a stretch it is, but i'm used to it now because I've been doing that for trump for so long. "What he _meant_ to say is something less crazy..."



That is what meant to say and I don't think it is a stretch.

The problem is there is a time to be disrespectful enroute to making a point and there is a time to show some class.

He said something along those lines about a year ago. Some shit about slavery being a choice. It was clear what he "meant" but it isn't the topic to needlessly provocative.

In many ways, he is like an edgy teenager who is just starting to understand the scope of the world.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2020)

Well...we know who Gunners would be voting for


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> The rationalizations I've overheard on twitter for the tubman line is kanye's trying to promote black ownership of businesses and he's trying to say blacks are still working for white people and here's how to restructure that to help black communities who don't see enough profits for their work.
> 
> if that sounds like a stretch it is, but i'm used to it now because I've been doing that for trump for so long. "What he _meant_ to say is something less crazy..."


Gunners is right tho. Ye has been preaching about black ownership since 2013 . He views having a boss as "slavery". It's dumb but he never speaks from a place of malice.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 20, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Gunners is right tho. Ye has been preaching about black ownership since 2013 . He views having a boss as "slavery". It's dumb but he never speaks from a place of malice.


it doesn't matter if he's speaking from malice when he's saying shit like this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Parallax (Jul 20, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Oh neat I didn’t know that.


----------



## Toph (Jul 20, 2020)

Kanye is literally a slave himself. He got a chain on his neck. The man has a contract with EMI that forbids him from retiring and has to work until the day he dies


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2020)

Horo said:


> Kanye is literally a slave himself. He got a chain on his neck. The man has a contract with EMI that forbids him from retiring and has to work until the day he dies


Lmao I forgot about that contract. Poor guy. Does that mean he has to still be in the studio as a president?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 20, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Lmao I forgot about that contract. Poor guy. Does that mean he has to still be in the studio as a president?



When I saw Alice Cooper in 2016, some of the merchandise at that concert included T-shirts that read "Alice for president," and I would gladly have Alice Cooper as a president over Donald Trump any day of the week.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 20, 2020)

If The Rock decided to run, he’d win by a landslide right now being the only sane person

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 20, 2020)

Huey Freeman said:


> If The Rock decided to run, he’d win by a landslide right now being the only sane person


I’d vote for him too... maybe


----------



## hammer (Jul 20, 2020)

how about we stop voting for celebrities, every celebrity politician has fucked our country up


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 20, 2020)

hammer said:


> how about we stop voting for celebrities, every celebrity politician has fucked our country up



What about jesse ventura.


----------



## hammer (Jul 20, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> What about jesse ventura.


9/11 conspiracy theories


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2020)

Candidates who lose to unqualified celebrities don't deserve the title imo.

Obama wouldn't have lost to Trump or Kanye.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 20, 2020)

There's still a chance the only reason trump won is he ran against clinton and all this teflon don stuff is just because the dnc chose a bad candidate and anybody else would have wiped the floor with him.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2020)

If this election has taught me anything it's that..not everyone can be president.  Charisma is actually a rare quality.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 20, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I’d vote for him too... maybe


If you run I would vote for you.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2020)

Is she hot? Because being hot is enough to get my vote.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 20, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Is she hot? Because being hot is enough to get my vote.



Sakura's hot yeah.

Undeservedly hated character imho (except for the last leg of the manga because her simping became unbearable)


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 20, 2020)

Hand Banana said:


> If you run I would vote for you.


First order of business birth control is now included in health insurance!


~Gesy~ said:


> Is she hot? Because being hot is enough to get my vote.


Is who hot?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 20, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> Sakura's hot yeah.
> 
> Undeservedly hated character imho (except for the last leg of the manga because her simping became unbearable)


She is a brilliant character as an adult I feel.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 20, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> First order of business birth control is now included in health insurance!


On second thoughts...


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 20, 2020)

Hand Banana said:


> On second thoughts...


Not all types what do you take me for!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> Sakura's hot yeah.
> 
> Undeservedly hated character imho (except for the last leg of the manga because her simping became unbearable)


Gave up on sasuke before naruto did tho. Respect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 20, 2020)

hammer said:


> how about we stop voting for celebrities, every celebrity politician has fucked our country up



I agree with that; the presidency is a very serious responsibility, not a way for celebrities to bolster their own egos.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 20, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> She is a brilliant character as an adult I feel.



She got to shine against sasori and 

and that's it


----------



## hammer (Jul 20, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> She got to shine against sasori and
> 
> and that's it


sasori committed  not living while an old lady tied strings on her, she never had a moment.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 20, 2020)

this shit was awesome


it came out 13 years ago. 

*13 years ago*


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 20, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> She got to shine against sasori and
> 
> and that's it


She got a couple of moments during the war arc and had a fight as an adult while nerfed she did pretty well too.


hammer said:


> sasori committed  not living while an old lady tied strings on her, she never had a moment.


She was complimented all throughout the fight he even wanted to quickly get rid of her when she started reading his attack pattern from his fingers alone.


----------



## hammer (Jul 20, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> She was complimented all throughout the fight he even wanted to quickly get rid of her when she started reading his attack pattern from his fingers alone.


to be fair to her, if you are not naruto and sauske, kishi would just fuck you over.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 20, 2020)

Quick one before we are deleted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 20, 2020)

She has the right to take him though because they are married right?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> She has the right to take him though because they are married right?


I'm not sure.

He's an adult...technically anyway


----------



## hammer (Jul 20, 2020)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> This ^ (use bro) has lost it


it makes sense

After Karina: bush doesn't like black people

Just now:  HARRIET TUBMAN DIDN'T FREE SLAVES


----------



## hammer (Jul 20, 2020)

there is a big difference


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 20, 2020)

I think she can he is clearly not in his right mind and is bipolar there is no telling what he is doing so they likely will retrieve him.


----------



## hammer (Jul 20, 2020)

plus it can be argued he is a danger to those around him


----------



## egressmadara (Jul 20, 2020)

oh boi.........


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I think she can he is clearly not in his right mind and is bipolar there is no telling what he is doing so they likely will retrieve him.


Kim is about ready to divorce this dude. Loyalty isn't worth hair loss and THIS amount of stress.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 20, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Kim is about ready to divorce this dude. Loyalty isn't worth hair loss and THIS amount of stress.


I can’t even blame the poor woman especially since they are both celebrities this can’t be good PR.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2020)

Just take your meds dude


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 20, 2020)

Someone help him please....


----------



## hammer (Jul 20, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Someone help him please....


kind of made me sick the person on twitter said she went for a laugh.  It's kind of funny, he has more money than me, more muscles, a wife with a big booty but I feel like im punching down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 20, 2020)

hammer said:


> kind of made me sick the person on twitter said she went for a laugh.  It's kind of funny, he has more money than me, more muscles, a wife with a big booty but I feel like im punching down.


I don’t think even she realized the gravity of what was going on (people can be mean) at first anyways and many knew how Kanye was when they showed up. I can’t deny that I laughed when I first heard it but as the situation evolves it’s becoming less funny and more worrying and it seems to be escalating as we speak. Someone needs to get a handle on him now and he needs to go for treatment as soon as possible.


----------



## hammer (Jul 20, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I don’t think even she realized the gravity of what was going on (people can be mean) at first anyways and many knew how Kanye was when they showed up. I can’t deny that I laughed when I first heard it but as the situation evolves it’s becoming less funny and more worrying and it seems to be escalating as we speak. Someone needs to get a handle on him now and he needs to go for treatment as soon as possible.


I kind of chuckled tbf but I can't imagine going to somewhere to laugh _at _someone.  it's frustrating because he has people who love him and want to help and he has the money for it. if he can get threw this I hope he can be an advocate of mental health


----------



## Balrog (Jul 21, 2020)

hammer said:


> I kind of chuckled tbf but I can't imagine going to somewhere to laugh _at _someone.  it's frustrating because he has people who love him and want to help and he has the money for it. if he can get threw this I hope he can be an advocate of mental health



Isn’t he quite open about his struggles with his Bipolar Disorder? He seems to be a nice guy albeit struggling with many demons, I hope he gets well soon.


----------



## hammer (Jul 21, 2020)

Balrog said:


> Isn’t he quite open about his struggles with his Bipolar Disorder? He seems to be a nice guy albeit struggling with many demons, I hope he gets well soon.


he mentioned the medicine makes him feel bad and stifle creativity.  some of these medicines suck they might not have given him a new set and tried to make him continue that one.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 21, 2020)

Nowadays anyone can give a try to be president. But really...is there anyone in USA who is universally loved by both the democrat and republican voters? 

And with actual potential in responsible politics?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 21, 2020)

Arles Celes said:


> Nowadays anyone can give a try to be president.


This doesn't make sense.The president must:


Be a natural-born citizen of the United States


Be at least 35 years old


Have been a resident of the United States for 14 years

Anyone who meets these requirements can declare their candidacy for president. Once a candidate raises or spends more than $5,000 for their campaign, they must . That includes naming a principal campaign committee to raise and spend campaign funds.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 21, 2020)

Hand Banana said:


> This doesn't make sense.The president must:
> 
> 
> Be a natural-born citizen of the United States
> ...



I meant declare that they will try to do so on twitter.  Whether they really plan do so or are capable is another matter.

But yeah, as you said those are the "unskippable" requirements. One cannot apply an animal either even if it is an animal born in USA and over 35 years old lol. 

Technically anyone though from any way of life (politician/musician/actor/lawyer/video game maker) can give it a try though said person cannot be poor/jobless to handle the campaign costs. Other than that you must simply gain enough folks to side with you over your rivals.

Granted, I'm no real expert on the subject.


----------



## Toph (Jul 21, 2020)

Looking at the Harriet Tubman comment, I think Kanye worded it in a wrong way like "Slavery Was a Choice", but I sort of get where he's coming from...? From what I understand, he's trying to make a point that the people who were brought out of slavery were soon afterwards moved to the bottom of social hierarchy working for corporations. He goes on to talk about how all the power is still in the hands of large companies whose boards are mainly white.


----------



## hammer (Jul 21, 2020)

Horo said:


> Looking at the Harriet Tubman comment, I think Kanye worded it in a wrong way like "Slavery Was a Choice", but I sort of get where he's coming from...? From what I understand, he's trying to make a point that the people who were brought out of slavery were soon afterwards moved to the bottom of social hierarchy working for corporations. He goes on to talk about how all the power is still in the hands of large companies whose boards are mainly white.


rather get 15 dollars an hour and not get whipped than getting 0 dollars an hour and getting whipped.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Jul 21, 2020)

Horo said:


> Looking at the Harriet Tubman comment, I think Kanye worded it in a wrong way like "Slavery Was a Choice", but I sort of get where he's coming from...? From what I understand, he's trying to make a point that the people who were brought out of slavery were soon afterwards moved to the bottom of social hierarchy working for corporations. He goes on to talk about how all the power is still in the hands of large companies whose boards are mainly white.



why trying to make sense for what he say, this man just scream "insanity".


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 21, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


>



TWEETS ARE UNAVAILABLE!


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 21, 2020)

Horo said:


> Looking at the Harriet Tubman comment, I think Kanye worded it in a wrong way like "Slavery Was a Choice", but I sort of get where he's coming from...? From what I understand, he's trying to make a point that the people who were brought out of slavery were soon afterwards moved to the bottom of social hierarchy working for corporations. He goes on to talk about how all the power is still in the hands of large companies whose boards are mainly white.


Me, trying to make sense of you trying to make sense of Kanye:



He's gone into a deep end of delusion, be careful jumping in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Parallax (Jul 21, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> TWEETS ARE UNAVAILABLE!



probably for the best tbh those tweets were so bad


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> TWEETS ARE UNAVAILABLE!


Yeah he deleted them. Kanye was having a mental break last night


----------



## Toph (Jul 21, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> why trying to make sense for what he say, this man just scream "insanity".





Subarashii said:


> Me, trying to make sense of you trying to make sense of Kanye:
> 
> 
> 
> He's gone into a deep end of delusion, be careful jumping in.



Not trying to excuse Kanye's tomfoolery, just providing context. He goes on to explain his point, but the clip was cut short


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 21, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah he deleted them. Kanye was having a mental break last night


THEY WERE KANYE TWEET!?!

And I missed them


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> THEY WERE KANYE TWEET!?!
> 
> And I missed them


Yeah. He said Kim and her mother was trying to bring a doctor to evaluate and "lock him up" because of Sunday's rally.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 21, 2020)

Horo said:


> Not trying to excuse Kanye's tomfoolery, just providing context. He goes on to explain his point, but the clip was cut short



this doesn't help


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 21, 2020)

Horo said:


> Not trying to excuse Kanye's tomfoolery, just providing context. He goes on to explain his point, but the clip was cut short


Yes, I know the full context of the quote, but like hammer said, working for $15/hr+/-, 8hrs a day, 5 days a week is not the same as slavery.
"the media"

PEOPLE WERE POSTING THEM CUT, STOP LYING

"I am putting my line on the life"


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 21, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah. He said Kim and her mother was trying to bring a doctor to evaluate and "lock him up" because of Sunday's rally.


She needs to pull a Kourtney and take his phone away  but it looks like she did if those tweets got deleted


----------



## Parallax (Jul 21, 2020)

the really funny thing about that tweet is you could tell the guy really thought he was posting shit that would drop knowledge on us


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 21, 2020)

Parallax said:


> the really funny thing about that tweet is you could tell the guy really thought he was posting shit that would drop knowledge on us


I'm just so sad that I missed it 
NPR came through for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hammer (Jul 21, 2020)

I turned my vpn off so im not seeing his craziness


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2020)

I didn’t realize that Kim had 4 kids with Kanye.  What a mess.

she should still probably divorce him though.  Otherwise she is signing up for 40 years of misery.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 21, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> I'm just so sad that I missed it
> NPR came through for me


Thanks, I missed them too.

If he's got mental issues then this is a whole different animal, I guess.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 21, 2020)

Reading an article and it says Kim is threatening to divorce him if he doesn’t give up his bid for Presidency. Not gonna post it tho because it’s from a tabloid source. Dailymail.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2020)

Happy wife; happy life.


----------



## UtahCrip (Jul 21, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah. He said Kim and her mother was trying to bring a doctor to evaluate and "lock him up" because of Sunday's rally.


good. throw his ass in the looney bin.


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 22, 2020)

Kim giving off BDE vibes


----------



## Pliskin (Jul 22, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> Kim giving off BDE vibes



If she turned the 'he is just too genius for you guys to understand' down a notch this would have served her mental health stigma point better.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2020)

Pliskin said:


> If she turned the 'he is just too genius for you guys to understand' down a notch this would have served her mental health stigma point better.


Not what she's saying lol. She's attempting to bring understanding without bringing down her husband's pride and ego (despite the disparaging words he said about her last night) . I think she's subliminally speaking to him as well. It's pretty admirable. 

She needs to call it quits with him though.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 22, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> Kim giving off BDE vibes


Didnt get this impression myself tbh


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2020)

Donda West dying = Vontaze Burfict tackle.
Kanye West = Antonio Brown.

Man has never fully recovered.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 22, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Donda West dying = Vontaze Burfict tackle.
> Kanye West = Antonio Brown.
> 
> Man has never fully recovered.


I’m glad someone else realizes after that hit Antonio hasn’t been right.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2020)

@~Gesy~


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2020)

Hand Banana said:


> I’m glad someone else realizes after that hit Antonio hasn’t been right.


We talk about it all the time in the NFL thread. That hit definitely rewired him.


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Subarashii (Jul 23, 2020)

Parallax said:


> Didnt get this impression myself tbh


Well, I meant like she is being very reserved and not just impulsively saying things unlike her husband and still standing up for her husband and talking about mental illness in a rational way.


----------



## Konami Yatsa (Jul 23, 2020)

Big up Dave for going to see him


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 23, 2020)

Man I feel sorry for the kids. Fuck the rest of them.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 25, 2020)

Oh my...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2020)

Sabotage Joe is the better word


----------



## Pliskin (Jul 26, 2020)

So he is still going with this presidential run thing after missing the ballot deadlines?

Cool cool. 

Definitely healthy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 26, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Sabotage Joe is the better word


That’s probably the plan


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jul 26, 2020)

So he is out right helping Trump cool cool


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 26, 2020)

I've already seen people say they'd pick him over Biden.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 26, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> I've already seen people say they'd pick him over Biden.



Sleepy Joe or Bipolar Kanye. 

Interesting choice 

Think I will just write in the Rock instead.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 26, 2020)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Sleepy Joe or Bipolar Kanye.
> 
> Interesting choice
> 
> Think I will just write in the Rock instead.


Mankind for VP and I would be onboard.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 26, 2020)

Hand Banana said:


> Mankind for VP and I would be onboard.



I remember years ago Rock saying he would consider politics after his movie career. 

Not sure how serious he was but I mean if Trump can win why not the Rock? Like it sounds ridiculous but so was trump running. 

So fuck it Rock for president 2024 I will give him my vote


----------



## Mider T (Jul 26, 2020)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I remember years ago Rock saying he would consider politics after his movie career.
> 
> Not sure how serious he was but I mean if Trump can win why not the Rock? Like it sounds ridiculous but so was trump running.
> 
> So fuck it Rock for president 2024 I will give him my vote


Trump had the ability to fund his early campaign, The Rock isn't that rich.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 26, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Trump had the ability to fund his early campaign, The Rock isn't that rich.


But he is well known and well liked mwahaha I’ll be the campaign manager.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 26, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> But he is well known and well liked mwahaha I’ll be the campaign manager.


Doesn't matter how well liked you are if you don't have money to keep running.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 26, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Trump had the ability to fund his early campaign, The Rock isn't that rich.



Its THE ROCK. 

He can get all the funding he needs from his crazy ass fans.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 26, 2020)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Its THE ROCK.
> 
> He can get all the funding he needs from his crazy ass fans.


Exactly you work on the press release and I’ll get him on CNN, MSNBC, Fox, and CBS. Then we profit!


----------



## Mider T (Jul 26, 2020)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Its THE ROCK.
> 
> He can get all the funding he needs from his crazy ass fans.


People don't donate in droves just because a celeb runs for President, also I think your underestimating how expensive a campaign is.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 27, 2020)

Mider T said:


> People don't donate in droves just because a celeb runs for President, also I think your underestimating how expensive a campaign is.



I mean can't rock also pay for it the same way all politicians pay for it? Generous donations from rich individuals and corporations with no strings attached?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 27, 2020)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I mean can't rock also pay for it the same way all politicians pay for it? Generous donations from rich individuals and corporations with no strings attached?


Corporations don't donate to meme candidates unless they make a serious run, meaning they're actually polling well winning states.  By which time its usually too late.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 27, 2020)

Hopefully Kanye goes broke from this and we never have to hear from him again


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 27, 2020)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I mean can't rock also pay for it the same way all politicians pay for it? Generous donations from rich individuals and corporations with no strings attached?


No.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 27, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Hopefully Kanye goes broke from this and we never have to hear from him again



He is dropping a new album soon so more income is coming his way!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 27, 2020)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> He is dropping a new album soon so more income is coming his way!


From what I know album sales aren’t that lucrative. Concerts are where money is.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 27, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> From what I know album sales aren’t that lucrative. Concerts are where money is.


Concerts and merch. Alot if artist have been going broke this year.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 27, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Concerts and merch. Alot if artist have been going broke this year.


Makes sense. I’m sure it’s an issue for stand up comedians too


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 27, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Concerts and merch. Alot if artist have been going broke this year.



Sad but true. Artist have been hit super hard


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 27, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Trump had the ability to fund his early campaign, The Rock isn't that rich.


What are you saying? The Rock is worth ~320 million, he could Bloomberg his way through a presidential election.  It would be a monumental waste of his money, because he's no Arnold in California circa 2003.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 27, 2020)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Sad but true. Artist have been hit super hard


Just the ones who need in person interaction.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 27, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> What are you saying? The Rock is worth ~320 million, he could Bloomberg his way through a presidential election.  It would be a monumental waste of his money, because he's no Arnold in California circa 2003.


1. That's his net worth not how much money he actually has
2. That's nothing.  Bloomberg is a billionaire, that's a whole different level of rich.


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 27, 2020)

Mider T said:


> 1. That's his net worth not how much money he actually has
> 2. That's nothing.  Bloomberg is a billionaire, that's a whole different level of rich.


If the Rock keeps up his 5-movies-released-a-month schedule, he could get to Bloomberg's levels


----------



## Mider T (Jul 27, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> If the Rock keeps up his 5-movies-released-a-month schedule, he could get to Bloomberg's levels


You guys don't realize how much money goes into a campaign and think "he's got more money than me!  He must be as rich as them!" its hilarious


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 27, 2020)

Mider T said:


> You guys don't realize how much money goes into a campaign and think "he's got more money than me!  He must be as rich as them!" its hilarious


We all know how rich Trump is 
I understand the Rock doesn't have 320 mil in cash funds


----------



## Mider T (Jul 27, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> We all know how rich Trump is
> I understand the Rock doesn't have 320 mil in cash funds


Even if he did, $320 million isn't enough to fund a deep campaign.


----------



## JJ Baloney (Jul 27, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Even if he did, $320 million isn't enough to fund a deep campaign.


Damn, they really do need to kiss corporate ass to stand a chance to win an election.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 27, 2020)

The rock has the stature to get endorsed though.

Just like Kanye having a bunch of billionaires (some in his very family) in his pocket.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 27, 2020)

Wrecked Baloney said:


> Damn, they really do need to kiss corporate ass to stand a chance to win an election.


Unless you go the Obama or Sanders route.


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 27, 2020)

The rock, hence forth to be referred to as Dwayne, would definitely have to do it the grassroots way.  He's got a huge SM following so rallying them should be his top priority.  Then he can Under Armor and Powerade to endorse him


----------



## Mider T (Jul 27, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> The rock, hence forth to be referred to as Dwayne, would definitely have to do it the grassroots way.  He's got a huge SM following so rallying them should be his top priority.  Then he can Under Armor and Powerade to endorse him


Speaking of campaign cash



@Cardboard Tube Knight


----------



## ~VK~ (Jul 27, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Hopefully Kanye goes broke from this and we never have to hear from him again


He's a billionaire. You're gonna have to wait awhile lol.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 27, 2020)

~VK~ said:


> He's a billionaire. You're gonna have to wait awhile lol.


That doesn’t mean he has a billion dollars ready to spend. How many times does someone have to say this shit


----------



## ~VK~ (Jul 28, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That doesn’t mean he has a billion dollars ready to spend. How many times does someone have to say this shit


Sure, It also means he's not gonna go broke that easily regardless. Last i checked the dude closed a 10 year year 100 million deal with gap iirc. Thats on top of his adidas yeezy deal which he gets 15% royalties from. Kanye makes more from yeezy's than jordan does from air jordan. This dude has all kinds of insane revenue coming. He ain't going broke for a long time sorry.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 28, 2020)

Finalllllllllllly.



The Johnson has come back to Miammmmmmiiiiiii.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2021)

Kanye West's presidential campaign was run by GOP operatives who were trying to re-elect Trump, investigation finds
					

Kanye West's doomed presidential bid "was clearly seen as a way to steal potential votes from Biden," a watchdog group told the Daily Beast.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 17, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Kanye West's presidential campaign was run by GOP operatives who were trying to re-elect Trump, investigation finds
> 
> 
> Kanye West's doomed presidential bid "was clearly seen as a way to steal potential votes from Biden," a watchdog group told the Daily Beast.
> ...



And touching water makes you wet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 17, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> And touching water makes you wet.


Lewd


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 18, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Kanye West's presidential campaign was run by GOP operatives who were trying to re-elect Trump, investigation finds
> 
> 
> Kanye West's doomed presidential bid "was clearly seen as a way to steal potential votes from Biden," a watchdog group told the Daily Beast.
> ...


Were we honestly thinking that anything else was happening here? Like after he was meeting with Trump and then announced a short time later it was probably the first thing that I thought.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Dec 18, 2021)

I am SHOCKED by this news! SHOCKED!

Okay maybe not that shocked.


----------

